#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  Amira علي كرسي التعارف

## boukybouky

[frame="14 70"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و يتجدد اللقاء مع ضيف جديد علي كرسي التعارف



ضيفتنا اليوم ضيفة غالية جداً عليّة و بجد من أعز صديقاتي

و مدوخاني بقي لها زمن علشان تشرفنا علي كرسي التعارف  :;): 

أهلاً و مرحباً بك :

Amira

بجد سعيدة جداً بموافقتك تبقي معانا علي كرسي التعارف 

لأنها هتكون فرصة حلوة جداً لكل الأعضاء لتيعرفوا علي أميرة 

تعرفي أنا دايماً بيكون عندي مشكلة في كتابة المقدمة و لما يكون الضيف 

حد من القريبين مني كدة بتكون المشكلة أكبر بس مش ينفع أفوت الفرصة

من غير ما أقول أد إيه انت إنسانة جميلة و روحك حلوة و صديقة مخلصة جداااااااااا

و طبعاً مش هوصيكم بقي في الأسئلة  ::  بس في حدود 5 أسئلة في كل مشاركة 

و لك يا أميرة الحق في عدم الرد علي الاسئلة التي لا تناسبك 

و ده طبعاً في حدود 1% من مجمل الأسئلة (منتهي الكرم)

نورتينا يا قمر  :Hug2: 

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

أهلاً و مرحباً بك أميرة علي الكرسي معنا 



ابدأ علي بركة الله الأسئلة :

* متي تقول أميرة "لـــــيه" من قلبها؟؟

* متي تحتاج أميرة لوقفة مع نفسها لإعادة حساباتها مع الأمور و الأشخاص حولها؟؟

* ما هو القرار الذي لا تستطيعين أخذه و رغم ذلك انت في حاجة ماسة إليه ؟؟

ندخل بقي علي الاسئلة التي تربطك بالمنتدي:

* اميرة انت مشتركة من زمان و لكن تمر بك فترات تفاعل و فترات تختفي تماماً و لفترات طويلة ...لماذا؟؟

* ما هي الفكرة التي في رأيك ممكن تجدد و تضيف للمنتدي و لكن لا تتاح لك الظروف لتنفيذها ؟؟؟

يلا كفاية كده دلوقتي و لي عودة ان شاء الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

*اهلا اهلا يا اميرة*
*انتي وقعتي ولا الهوا رمااكي*
*نورتي الكرسي يا قمر*  
*سعيدة بوجودك بجد علي الكرسي معانا يا اميرة*
*انتي فعلا من الشخصيات القريبة مني جداا*
*واللي تعرفت عليهم من قرب*
*و وليكي مكانة في قلبي غالية جداا*
*ربنا يديم الحب اللي بينا يا قمر*  
*بس ده ما يمنعشي اني اسألك بقي شوية* 
*سين سؤال* 
*تهدي لمين كلمات الاغاني اللي جاية* 
*انا من قلبي بقولك شكرا يا بايعني*
*ما استنتش عليا كتير وانت خادعني* 

*ربنا يخليك ليا تحبني وتخاف عليا*
*علمتني ازاي احب والشوق يبان كله في عنيا* 
*يروح و يغيب و ينسانى .. و لما يجيبنى من تانى*
*يسامحه القلب فى ثوانى كأنه ليالى متألمش*  

*السؤال التاني*
*ماذا تمثل لكِ هذه الكلمات* 
*الحب* 
*الليل* 
*العشق* 
*الام* 
*الحياة* 
*الشمس* 

*السؤال الثالث*
*لو هتسافري رحلة اسبوع في مكان معين*
*تختاري اي بلد تسافري ليها*
*وليه هتختاري البلد دي؟* 
*كفاية كده يا مرمر*
*بس هتابع الموضوع*
*لاني عارفة انه هيبقي اكثر من روعة*
*شكرا يا رورو علي التقديم الرقيق لاميرة*
*تحياتي لكم وخالص تقديري*

**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا يا اميرة
الحمدلله ان الفرصة جت عشان نسال احنا بقي
سعيد بتواجدك علي كرسي التعارف
هو سؤال واحد و بعدين هارجع تاني
توقيع اميرة الحالي
لماذا؟
بس كده*

----------


## nariman

*أختى الغاليه اميره*
*انا فى العاده مع الموضوعات دى احب اتابع الأسئله والاجابات وبس علشان اركز مع شخصيه الضيف* 
*وانتى صديقه عزيزه على قلبى رغم انى لسه حديثه العهد معاكى وسعيده انى عرفتك حقيقى ودى فرصه رائعه علشان اقرب من شخصيتك اكتر واتابع اللقاء معاكى*

*تحياتى وحبى*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. أميرة



السؤال الأول 

في إحدى الندوات التي أقيمت في نادي شباب العروبة وتحت عنوان ( كلنا مرضى نفسيين ) تحدث الدكتور المحاضر عن العوامل المؤثرة في الإنسان وأرجعها إلى عامل وراثي وعامل الوسط المحيط والعامل التربوي , وعامل النشاط الذاتي .‏ 

مشيراً إلى أن هذه العوامل متفاعلة متكاملة بعضها مع بعض وتنتج شخصية فريدة لاتتكرر , وهي تساعد على نمو الشخص وتكوّن شخصيته, وبحسب هذه العوامل الأربعة ينتج إنسان سوي في الحالة العادية إلا في حالات معينة إذ من الممكن نشوء اضطرابات معينة أو خلل معين في الشخصية .‏ مؤكداً أن مجموع العوامل هي التي تجعل من الإنسان سوياً أو منحرفاً .‏ 

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو : هل المرض النفسي والعقلي حاجة وقتية أم ضرورة دائمة ؟ وهل العاشق إنسان مريض بوجهة نظرك  ..وكذلك الإنسان الفاشل والحسود , والمدمن , والشكوك والإنسان الحساس؟؟  وهل شعرت يوماً بأن لديك رغبة قوية في زيارة عيادة الطبيب النفسي ؟ 


السؤال الثاني  

يقال بأن كل شيء في هذه الدنيا له ثمن .. حتى الكفن .. ولقد كان لك مداخلة في موضوعي  صورة وهمسة بالقاعة العامة حول هذا الشأن في تلك المداخلة :






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					

صدقت... المهم في النهاية نجد أن الشيئ يستحق ثمنه ..

تحياتي 



والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو : ما هو أقسى ثمن دفعته أميرة الإنسانة في حياتها تجاه تمسكها بموقف أو رأي معين؟ وهل هناك في الدنيا شيئاً يستحق أن نضحي من أجله وندفع الثمن غالياً ؟ 


السؤال الثالث  

يقولون في الأمثال المصرية الشعبية ( عتاب الندل اجتنابه ) .. ويقول الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله (  إذا سبني نذل تزايدت رفعة .. و ما العيب الا ان اكون مساببه ، و لو لم تكن نفسي علي عزيزة .. لمكنتها من كل نذل تحاربه )

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو : عندما تصادفين أحداً من تلك النوعيات من البشر .. ماذا تفعلين .. هل تتجنبينه .. أم تأخذين بمقولة الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله وتترفعي بنفسك عنه .. أم أنك تواجهينه وتأخذين بحقك منه سواء كان ذلك في ثورة عارمة وعلى الملأ أو بينك وبينه في جلسة تصفية للحسابات .؟؟؟ 


السؤال الرابع
تم اختيار نجيب محفوظ لجائزة نوبل حتى نصفق له ولأدبه الذي تخطى الخطوط الحمراء .. بينما رحل ابن محافظة الغربية الدكتور نجيب الكيلاني الأديب المصري العملاق والروائي الإسلامي الأول في اللغة العربية  بعد مرض عضال يوم 6 /3 /1995م والذي قال عنه نجيب محفوظ نفسه قبل رحيله ( الكيلاني منظّر الأدب الإسلامي  ) ولكننا لم نرى بعد وفاته من تحدث عنه أو عن سيرته أو أعماله  لا لشيء إلا أنه يعد أديبً إسلامي حسب تصنيفاتهم ..

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو : لماذا هذا التصنيف الجائر للأدباء الإسلاميون .. ولماذا نحن دائماً مع النظرة المستشرقة للثقافة والأدب بوجه عام ؟ ومتى سيكون هناك تكريم لأمثال هؤلاء الأدباء في حياتهم وليس بعد مماتهم ( هذا إن تذكرهم أحداً من الأساس ) ..؟؟؟ 


السؤال الخامس 

منظمة "اليونسيف" احدى منظمات الامم المتحدة للطفولة وهي أولى منظمات الامم المتحدة التي بدأت فكرة تعيين سفراء للنوايا الحسنة عام 1954 من نجوم الفن والرياضة والمجتمع .. ويتم اختيار سفراء النوايا الحسنة بناء على عدة شروط .. من أهمها الشهرة والانجازات الانسانية ..، فمن خلال شهرة الشخص وعلاقاته العامة يستطيع حشد الرأي العام، أو كسب دعم الحكومات تجاه مشكلة أو قضية معينة .. 

 لو تم ترشيحك يوماً ما لتكوني سفيرة للنوايا الحسنة وتم تسليط الضوء عليك .. ما هي القضايا التي ستتبنيها .. وهل ستكون قضايا عالمية أم إقليمية .. وهل سيكون للفتاة المصرية نصيب الأسد منها .. وهل سيكون هناك لأطفال الشوارع ملمحاً في مسيرتك وكذلك الأيتام والأطفال الأحداث كما فعل أغلب السفراء من أجل الظهور إعلامياً بصورة السفير ذو المواقف الإنسانية الرائدة ..  أم أنك ستهتمين بقضايا أخرى ؟ 
لنا عودة لاستكمال الحوار إن شاء الله 



من القبر والتراب على النـــار أمام حفلة الذبـــــاب 
حـيث يدق العـــدو بالطبول منادياً لقطيـــــع الذئـاب
ويستعد حلفاء الشر ليهجمـــــون على ابن الخطاب
ينبثق من لجة الظلام شعاع يضيء الأفق والسحاب
ليعلن انتهاء عصــر الشر وتجمع الحلفاء والأحزاب 
ويسدل الستار للصفحــة السوداء مغلقاً عليها الباب
موشحاً الأرجاء بنسمات الخــير مودعاَ أيام العذاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ أميرة..
منورة الكرسى يا أميرة.. ::$:  أن شاء الله متابعة معكى للتعرف عليكى من قرب..
بجد أحسن حاجة فى الموضوع القيم ده أنه يعطى لنا المساحة الواسعة للتعرف على الأعضاء عن قرب .. :y: 
لكى منى أرق الأمنيات الطيبة .. :M (32):

----------


## قلب مصر

ايه الجمال دا كله أميرة عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا

أميرة الجميلة  :M (32): 

بجد مفاجأة حلوة قوي أنك معانا على كرسي التعارف علشان نسلط عليكي العدسة المكبرة شوية ههههههه

دا طبعا تسجيل حضور وإعجاب بالاختيار الرائع لبوكى ولأم أحمد وبشكرهم جدا 

واستني منى عودة تاني في الموضوع ومعاها شوية أسئلة متنقية  :4: 

منورة يا مرمر نور كبير قوي قوي 

وعلى فكرة مرمر الصغيرة  :Baby:  بتسلم عليكي وبتقولك منونة "يعنى منورة"  :: 

سلام يا قمر وعودة سريعة إن شاء الله 

 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا جاي بس أرحب بك أميرة علي الكرسي
وإن شاء الله 
أجي بالأسئلة 
 :f:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
منورة الكرسى يااميره وان شاء الله يكون مريح هوة واسئله الاعضاء ههههههههههه
السؤال :
كاتبه فى التوقيع بتاعك (مالك يابخت من بين البخوت لبخت )
هل تجد اميره ان البخت معها ام ضدها ؟
هل تؤمنى بان الدنيا حظوظ وياترى حال حظوظ الدنيا معاكى ايه ؟
بس خلاص وعلى فكره ان كان سؤالى فيه شئ من التطفل فمن حقك رفض الاجابه 
وهاجى بسؤال تانى بردو ههههههههههه
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## Amira

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> و يتجدد اللقاء مع ضيف جديد علي كرسي التعارف 
> 
> ضيفتنا اليوم ضيفة غالية جداً عليّة و بجد من أعز صديقاتي 
> و مدوخاني بقي لها زمن علشان تشرفنا علي كرسي التعارف  
> أهلاً و مرحباً بك : 
> Amira
> ...


*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ...*
*ربنا يكرمك و يخليكي يا ريهام * 
*بس يا حبيبتي كل الي قولتيه ده و عندك مشكلة... ده انتي كسفتيني * 
*ليا سؤال يعني بما إنك كريمة و بما إني بتكسف * 
*الـ 1% دي يعني أسيب من كل مشاركة سؤال بقي؟* 

*ربنا يقدرني و اكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم* 

*و يا أهلا بالمعارك *

----------


## osha

منورة ياست البنات
وقعت ومحدش سمى عليك
جايالك 
بس اصبري عليا امخمخ
مؤقتا كده ربنا معاك ويعينك

----------


## Amira

> أهلاً و مرحباً بك أميرة علي الكرسي معنا 
> 
> ابدأ علي بركة الله الأسئلة : 
> * متي تقول أميرة "لـــــيه" من قلبها؟؟


*أهلا يا قمر .. نبدأ علي بركة الله ...* 
*رغم ان البداية مش مطمناني * 

*بقول "ليــه" من قلبي في مواقف كتير و أغلبها بتكون ليه صامتة لا تتعدي حدود القلب* 
*لأنها للاسف مش بتكون موجهة غير لشخصيات مكانتهم عندي و مدي ترابط العلاقة معاهم لا يسمح بوجود "لــيه" أو ما شابه...* 
*بالمختصر "لــيه" بالنسبة ليا مش بتفرض نفسها غير في حالات الغموض و التصرفات المبهمة من أشخاص عزيزة عليا* 




> * متي تحتاج أميرة لوقفة مع نفسها لإعادة حساباتها مع الأمور و الأشخاص حولها؟؟


*للأسف يا ريهام ان وقفتي مع نفسي مش بتيجي غير متأخر...سواء للامور العامة او للاشخاص يعني تقدري تعتبريني صبورة لأقصي مدي .. رغم وجود شواهد بتقول اني لازم اخد موقف بقي... بس لأ احب اشوف أخرتها مع الامر او الشخص * 
*صعب عليا جدا اني أعيد حساباتي ... لأني لو عيدتها يبقي عليه العوض يعني*  




> * ما هو القرار الذي لا تستطيعين أخذه و رغم ذلك انت في حاجة ماسة إليه ؟؟


*بلا جدال قرار تغيير مكان عملي الحالي* 




> ندخل بقي علي الاسئلة التي تربطك بالمنتدي: 
> * اميرة انت مشتركة من زمان و لكن تمر بك فترات تفاعل و فترات تختفي تماماً و لفترات طويلة ...لماذا؟؟


*ادينا دخلنا...* 
*مش طويلة أوي يعني يا ريهام بس قبل كده كانت مشكلتي في كمبيوتر البيت كان بعافية ..و في الشغل بكون ضايعة عن التركيز يعني كنت ممكن اقعد طول النهار اكتب في مشاركة سطرين مثلا... لكن بجد اساسي تبقي صفحة المنتدي مفتوحة و ابص هنا وهنا كده يعني ...و غير كده انا مش بعرف اشارك لمجرد المشاركة و السلام*  



> * ما هي الفكرة التي في رأيك ممكن تجدد و تضيف للمنتدي و لكن لا تتاح لك الظروف لتنفيذها ؟؟؟



*لو تقصدي مثلا فكرة لموضوع ...فكرت بأبناء الاعضاء في المنتدي .. الاطفال بيكون عندهم هوايات و ميول بتظهر في شكل رسم بيرسموه او أشكال فنية بيعملوها بالورق و المقص او الصلصال و غيرهم...و عندهم اعتزاز بأي شيئ بيعملوه و صورت فعلا رسومات حية لأطفال العيلة عندي ...و قولت المنتدي عندنا ما شاء الله مليان بأبناء الاعضاء الي كان اكيد هانشوف منهم ابداعات و اعتقدت انه هايكون موضوع لطيف و يجمعنا مع بعض و في نفس الوقت مشجع للأطفال... عارفة من قريب الاشبال عندي سألوني مش هاتورينا الحاجات بتاعتنا علي النت ....بس للأسف انا متكاسلة بشكل مضايقني .. ما تجيبي شوية حماس من الي بيعمر الصحرا * 

*غير كده بقي هي حاجة خاصة بالمشرفين مش عارفة اقولها و لا لأ ...* 




> يلا كفاية كده دلوقتي و لي عودة ان شاء الله 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


 
*كفاية ليه   ما تخليكي شوية كمان * 
*انتي بالذات تيجي تاني و تسألي الي انتي عايزاه*
*في رعاية الله يا جميلة *

----------


## بنت شهريار

وسع وسع وسع 
   

ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششش
والله ووقعتى ياقمررررررررررررررررر
وانا بقى هلحقك  ::p: 
وهسنددددددددددددددددددك  :BRAWA: 
وهقف جنبببببببببببببببببببببببببببك  ::mm:: 
ومش هسيبك لوحدك خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص  :: 
والحمدلله ان المشاركة خمس اسئلة
كدا ضمنت اشارك من خمس لست مرات 

اقعدى انتى بس مرتاااااااااااااااااااااااااحة
 عالكرسى الشيك شيك شيك دا
وركززززززززززززززززى معاياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وقرى واعترفى وقولى

صفة من صفات اميرة لا يعلمها الا اهل بيتها ؟؟

صفة من صفات اميرة تتمنى انها تغيرها ؟؟

صفة من صفات اميرة تميزها دائما بين الناس ؟؟

صفة من صفات اميرة كانت السبب فى قول آآآآآآآآآآآآآآة ؟؟

(( كرهتى اميرة ولا لسه ))

منورررررررررررررررررة يا اوختششششششششششششششششى 

لى عوووووووووووووووووووووووودة بالأسئلة ان شاء الله  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

والنبى ناولونى الولاعة
عاوز اولع روما بحالهاااااااااااااا
اوووووووختشى اوووووووووختشى اووووووووووختشى
يادى النور يادى النور
اميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررة
تعالى لما اقولك
وقومى كدا لما اقعد شوية بدالك
وأسأل وأقوووووووووووووووووول

اميرة هانم .. 
هل تفضلين عصر العولمة والتطور والمساواة ؟؟
ام عصد سى السيد ؟؟

اميرة .. ماذا يقول لكِ خيالك بمجرد ان تسمعى تلك الكلمات 

الأمان ..
الغدر ..
النار ..
الأمومة ..
الرجل ..
العولمة ..
القوة ..
حب الذات ..
اللون الأبيض ..

اميرة .. اهم حكمة استخلصتيها من سنين عمرك ومواقف الحياة ؟؟

اميرة .. دنيا ملهاش امان 
ماهو أمان اميرة فى دنيانا ؟؟

مخمخى على ما امخمخلك واجى تانى  :: 

حقيقى .. احبك فى الله 
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> [B]
> ما تجيبي شوية حماس من الي بيعمر الصحرا  
> 
> غير كده بقي هي حاجة خاصة بالمشرفين مش عارفة اقولها و لا لأ ...


 ::uff::  ما النق ده اللي جايبنا ورا ...

حاجة خاصة بالمشرفين  ::mazika2::  غريبة اوي 

اول مرة اسمع حد من الأعضاء بيقول عنده مشكلة خاصة بالمشرفين  ::   ::  

قوليها طبعاً و اعلمي يا أميرة انت في القلب  :;): 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Amira

> *اهلا اهلا يا اميرة*
> 
> *انتي وقعتي ولا الهوا رمااكي*
> *نورتي الكرسي يا قمر*  
> *سعيدة بوجودك بجد علي الكرسي معانا يا اميرة*
> *انتي فعلا من الشخصيات القريبة مني جداا*
> *واللي تعرفت عليهم من قرب*
> *و وليكي مكانة في قلبي غالية جداا*
> *ربنا يديم الحب اللي بينا يا قمر*  
> *بس ده ما يمنعشي اني اسألك بقي شوية*


*أهلا أهلا بالحلوين... وحشتيني بجد* 
*هو الهوا كان شديد فوقعني عندك  
انا بضرب لخمة و مش بعرف ارد علي الكلام ده .. بس و الله من القلب للقلب بجد* 
*انا الي بشكركم بجد علي استضافتكم الكريمة* 

*أسألي براحتك * 




> سين سؤال
> 
> 
> تهدي لمين كلمات الاغاني اللي جاية
> 
> 
> انا من قلبي بقولك شكرا يا بايعني
> ما استنتش عليا كتير وانت خادعني
> 
> ...


*جيم جواب* 

*الأولي: أهديها لكل من خيب ظني فيه* 
*الثانية : أهديها للمجهول* 
*الثالثة : أهديها لضمير مستتر تقديره ...هو* 




> السؤال التاني
> ماذا تمثل لكِ هذه الكلمات
> 
> الحب ، الليل ، العشق ، الام ، الحياة ، الشمس


*الحب : لا يري الضوء* 
*الليل: سطوح البيت مني للسماء ...مع كوباية شاي لو ممكن* 
*العشق: شيئ خيالي* 
*الأم: سبب وجودي* 
*الحياة: أمل في غد أفضل* 
*الشمس: لا ترى إلا في سماء صافية* 




> السؤال الثالث
> لو هتسافري رحلة اسبوع في مكان معين
> تختاري اي بلد تسافري ليها
> وليه هتختاري البلد دي؟


*جنوب أفريقيا* 
*انا مغرمة بالسحر الافريقي عموما...* 
*المناظر الطبيعية مع الشلالات بتبهرني... و الرحلة في خيالي من زماااان و مازالت*




> كفاية كده يا مرمر
> بس هتابع الموضوع
> لاني عارفة انه هيبقي اكثر من روعة
> شكرا يا رورو علي التقديم الرقيق لاميرة
> تحياتي لكم وخالص تقديري


*عايزة أقولك أسألتك مست فيا أوتار حساسة كتير*
*اكيد هايكون لمتابعتك وقع إيجابي عليا و يا رب أكون عند حسن ظنك يا قمر * 
*نورتيني يا ام أحمد*

----------


## Amira

> *اهلا يا اميرة*
> *الحمدلله ان الفرصة جت عشان نسال احنا بقي*
> *سعيد بتواجدك علي كرسي التعارف*
> *هو سؤال واحد و بعدين هارجع تاني*
> *توقيع اميرة الحالي*
> *لماذا؟*
> *بس كده*


*أهلا يا أ/ معتز* 
*الحقيقية واضح انكم مستغلين الفرصة كويس * 

*بالنسبة للتوقيع* 
*هو لأني حاسة ان البخت ملبخ معايا شوية في حاجات و مع ناس*
*مش شرط علشان انت انسان مبخوت بشيئ تكون علاقتك ببختك كويسة...* 
*الحمد لله بختي معايا و موجود  ... بس زي ما تقول كده مديني ظهره... بس كده * 

*حضرتك تشرف في أي وقت و في انتظارك تنورني تاني *

----------


## Amira

> *أختى الغاليه اميره*
> *انا فى العاده مع الموضوعات دى احب اتابع الأسئله والاجابات وبس علشان اركز مع شخصيه الضيف* 
> *وانتى صديقه عزيزه على قلبى رغم انى لسه حديثه العهد معاكى وسعيده انى عرفتك حقيقى ودى فرصه رائعه علشان اقرب من شخصيتك اكتر واتابع اللقاء معاكى*
> 
> *تحياتى وحبى*


*ني**رمو يا جميلة ... أزيك يا قمر* 
*هو ده الكلام ...ربنا يكملك بعقلك يا بنتي* 
*تابعي كويس علشان في الاخر هاسألك أنا كنت بقول ايه* 

*بجد يكفيني تواجدك و كلامك الجميل ده* 
*تحياتي لك *

----------


## pussycat

_يادى النور يا دى النور


والله منوره الكرسى الجميل الأنيق ده


من زمان نفسى تقعدى عليه


أنا بقى هتابع من غير أسئله علشان عايزه أتعرف على أميره كويس



وبجد منوره المكان 


وربنا يعينك على الأجابات



لكى كل حبى




بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــى_

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أميرة ... مرمر ...  حبيبتى

حمد لله على السلامة يا جميل   :hey: 

أهلا بيكى منورة الكرسى يا قمر

دى فرصة طيبة علشان الواحد ياخد بطاره ..... قصدى يتعرف عليكى   :1: 

أميرة انتى شخصية حبوبة وروحك حلوة وقريبة قوى من قلبى    :Love: 

استنينى هرجعلك بالاسئلة    :4: 

ان شاء الله يكون الكرسى كده مريح وتقضى معانا وقت طيب

سلام مؤقت

فى رعاية الله   :f2:

----------


## Amira

> *
> الأخت الفاضلة .. أميرة*
> 
> *السؤال الأول*  
> 
> *في إحدى الندوات التي أقيمت في نادي شباب العروبة وتحت عنوان ( كلنا مرضى نفسيين ) تحدث الدكتور المحاضر عن العوامل المؤثرة في الإنسان وأرجعها إلى عامل وراثي وعامل الوسط المحيط والعامل التربوي , وعامل النشاط الذاتي .‏* 
> 
> 
> *مشيراً إلى أن هذه العوامل متفاعلة متكاملة بعضها مع بعض وتنتج شخصية فريدة لاتتكرر , وهي تساعد على نمو الشخص وتكوّن شخصيته, وبحسب هذه العوامل الأربعة ينتج إنسان سوي في الحالة العادية إلا في حالات معينة إذ من الممكن نشوء اضطرابات معينة أو خلل معين في الشخصية .‏ مؤكداً أن مجموع العوامل هي التي تجعل من الإنسان سوياً أو منحرفاً .‏* 
> ...


 
*و عليكم السلام يا إيمن* 
*ايه الطلعة البهية دي بس...  و ايه الاسئلة دي كلها * 

*توكلنا علي الله...* 

*الحقيقة مش عارفة هو امتي المرض كان ضرورة أو حاجة  !!!! أنا علي حد علمي  أنه إبتلاء من الله* 

*العاشق: ممكن يكون أحيانا ساذج...   لكنه ليس مريض نفسيا* 
*الفاشل: يعلق فشله علي شماعات الآخرين و أحيانا بتكون مبراراته غير منطقية.. مش عارفة بقي ده مرض نفسي و لا ايه* 
*الحسود: الحسد بيكون نابع من الاحساس بالنقص ... ممكن نقص مادي أو معنوي .. هو مش مرض بس مش حلو* 
*المدمن : مريض مريض مريض ...نفسيا و جسديا* 
*الشكاك: بعض انواع الشك مرض و بعضها مطلوب و بعضها نابع من مزاولة نفس فعل المشكوك به...* 
*الحساس: الإفراط في الحساسية هو نقص في المنطقية ... و اعتقد انه بعيد عن المرض النفسي* 

*عموما لو بتعتبرهم مرضي نفسين يبقي كلهم لا يمكن علاجهم .. ما عدا المدمن فقط* 

*وهل شعرت يوماً بأن لديك رغبة قوية في زيارة عيادة الطبيب النفسي ؟* 
*كلنا هذا الرجل * 

*فاصل و نواصل* 
*هاجيب الشاي و أجي *

----------


## Amira

> *السؤال الثاني* 
> 
> *يقال بأن كل شيء في هذه الدنيا له ثمن .. حتى الكفن .. ولقد كان لك مداخلة في موضوعي صورة وهمسة بالقاعة العامة حول هذا الشأن في تلك المداخلة :*
> 
> *والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو : ما هو أقسى ثمن دفعته أميرة الإنسانة في حياتها تجاه تمسكها بموقف أو رأي معين؟ وهل هناك في الدنيا شيئاً يستحق أن نضحي من أجله وندفع الثمن غالياً ؟*


*هو فيه أميرة إنسانة و أميرة حاجة تانية و لا أيه * 
*عموما الثمن مش بيكون قاسي غير إذا لمست معاناة نفسية شديدة من خلال تمسكي هذا لأن طبيعة التضحية انها بتتولد علي حسابنا.... المشكلة في إننا نعرف نوازن بين التضحية و بين إننا مانجيش علي نفسنا علشان مانحسش بقسوة الثمن المدفوع...* 

*موضوع اذا كان يوجد ما يستحق التضحية لأجله ده صعب جدا اني اقرره... لأن وارد إننا نخطأ في التقدير...*





> *السؤال الثالث*
> *يقولون في الأمثال المصرية الشعبية ( عتابالندل اجتنابه) .. ويقول الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله ( إذا سبني نذل تزايدترفعة .. و ما العيب الا ان اكون مساببه ، و لو لم تكن نفسي علي عزيزة .. لمكنتها منكل نذل تحاربه )**
> 
> والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو : عندماتصادفين أحداً من تلك النوعيات من البشر .. ماذا تفعلين .. هل تتجنبينه .. أمتأخذين بمقولة الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله وتترفعي بنفسك عنه .. أم أنك تواجهينهوتأخذين بحقك منه سواء كان ذلك في ثورة عارمة وعلى الملأ أو بينك وبينه في جلسةتصفية للحسابات .؟؟؟*


 
*علي حسب الموقف و الشخصية ...*
*فيه ناس أتجنبها تماما... و مجرد تجنبي هو ترفع مني عن الرد عليهم*
*لكن بشكل عام مش بحب أدخل في مهاترات خسرانة...  

و سكتنا عن الكلام المباح مؤقتا 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخت العزيزة 
اميرة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

 ارحب بحضرتك  لانك مش الشخصيات 
القريبه من كل الاعضاء 
وتحظى بكل حب وتقدير واحترام 

متابع الموضوع للتعرف على شخصية اميرة عن قرب 

اتمنى لك دائما النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## بنت شهريار

اميرررررررررررررررررررررررررة
اين انتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى  :: 
الكرسى منتظرك ومعاه الفطار

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

أهلا بأختنا الفاضلة / أميرة وبعقلها وحضورها القويين

سؤالي الأول: رتبي المهن التالية حسب رضائك عنها (مدرس ابتدائي - ملاكم - مديرة علاقات عامة - ظابط صاعقة - صاحب ورشة أرابسك)؟

سؤالي الثاني: ما الفرق عندك بين القيم والمبادئ؟

سؤالي الثالث: من هم أفضل ثلاثة كتاب في رأيك؟ ولماذا؟

سؤالي الرابع: في رأيك... من أين تبدأ أول خطوة لإصلاح مصر... القضاء... أم التعليم... أم الإعلام؟ ولماذا؟

سؤالي الخامس: انصحيني بثلاث زملاء في المنتدى أقرأ موضوعاتهم "عمياني"؟ ولماذا؟

وفقك الله وبارك لك.

----------


## Amira

> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو : لماذا هذا التصنيف الجائر للأدباء الإسلاميون .. ولماذا نحن دائماً مع النظرة المستشرقة للثقافة والأدب بوجه عام ؟ ومتى سيكون هناك تكريم لأمثال هؤلاء الأدباء في حياتهم وليس بعد مماتهم ( هذا إن تذكرهم أحداً من الأساس ) ..؟؟؟*


 
*أنا عن نفسي مش مع حد * 
*لكن لو اتكلمنا عن نجيب محفوظ هو كاتب كتب لكل الناس ولكل العقول والاتجاهات الفكرية في الوطن العربي* 
*أما نجيب الكيلاني تخصص فقط في الكتابات الروائية الإسلامية..* 
*من وجهة نظري المتواضعة مش شايفة اي نظرة مستشرقة في هذه الحالة... لأننا لو تكلمنا عن الاستشراق هاندخل في حوارات و هانفتي بقي ... و انا ماحبش افتي و لا الفتي يعني * 




> لو تم ترشيحك يوماً ما لتكوني سفيرة للنوايا الحسنة وتم تسليط الضوء عليك .. ما هي القضايا التي ستتبنيها .. وهل ستكون قضايا عالمية أم إقليمية .. وهل سيكون للفتاة المصرية نصيب الأسد منها .. وهل سيكون هناك لأطفال الشوارع ملمحاً في مسيرتك وكذلك الأيتام والأطفال الأحداث كما فعل أغلب السفراء من أجل الظهور إعلامياً بصورة السفير ذو المواقف الإنسانية الرائدة .. أم أنك ستهتمين بقضايا أخرى ؟


*هاتبني قضية تثقيف الشعب المصري...*
*شوف احنا كام مليون... من الكام مليون دول كام واحد بيعرف يقرأ و يكتب ،* *كام واحد بيعرف يشتغل علي الكمبيوتر و يشغله ، كام واحد فاهم* 
*مش لازم نقول كلام مجعلص علشان نبقي مثقفين... بس لازم نبقي فاهمين علي الأقل* 


*عودة  عقبال العودة يا حج * 
*أشكرك علي تواجدك الجميل يا إيمن *

----------


## Amira

> العزيزة\ أميرة..
> منورة الكرسى يا أميرة.. أن شاء الله متابعة معكى للتعرف عليكى من قرب..
> بجد أحسن حاجة فى الموضوع القيم ده أنه يعطى لنا المساحة الواسعة للتعرف على الأعضاء عن قرب ..
> لكى منى أرق الأمنيات الطيبة ..


*أهلا يا سوما منوراني يا جميلة * 
*اشكرك يا حبيبتي علي متابعتك و* * مشاركتك التشجيعية دي* 
*عندك حق موضوع كرسي التعارف من المواضيع المجمعة الاعضاء بشكل جميل* 

*خالص تحياتي لك* 

**

----------


## Amira

> ايه الجمال دا كله أميرة عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
> 
> أميرة الجميلة 
> 
> بجد مفاجأة حلوة قوي أنك معانا على كرسي التعارف علشان نسلط عليكي العدسة المكبرة شوية ههههههه 
> دا طبعا تسجيل حضور وإعجاب بالاختيار الرائع لبوكى ولأم أحمد وبشكرهم جدا  
> واستني منى عودة تاني في الموضوع ومعاها شوية أسئلة متنقية  
> منورة يا مرمر نور كبير قوي قوي  
> وعلى فكرة مرمر الصغيرة  بتسلم عليكي وبتقولك منونة "يعنى منورة"  
> سلام يا قمر وعودة سريعة إن شاء الله


*حضرتك جاية كده من غير ساندوتش الهامبرجر * 

*انا الي بجد سعيدة جدااا بتواجدي معاكم هنا .. و سعادتي بمعرفتكم بجد لها شكل تاني* 

*ربنا يجمعنا دايما علي خير يا حبيبتي و تستمر علاقتنا قوية زي ما هي كده  و في انتظارك مع الاسئلة و ربنا يستر عليا * 

*بوسيلي مرمر الصغيرة و قولي لها وحشتني بجد و اني بتفرج علي صورنا كتير *

----------


## Amira

> أنا جاي بس أرحب بك أميرة علي الكرسي
> وإن شاء الله 
> أجي بالأسئلة


*مرحب بك يا ابن البلد* 
*اشكرك علي التواجد و تشرف في أي وقت حضرتك و الاسئلة* 
*خالص تحياتي*

----------


## Amira

> السلام عليكم
> منورة الكرسى يااميره وان شاء الله يكون مريح هوة واسئله الاعضاء ههههههههههه
> السؤال :
> كاتبه فى التوقيع بتاعك (مالك يابخت من بين البخوت لبخت )
> هل تجد اميره ان البخت معها ام ضدها ؟
> هل تؤمنى بان الدنيا حظوظ وياترى حال حظوظ الدنيا معاكى ايه ؟
> بس خلاص وعلى فكره ان كان سؤالى فيه شئ من التطفل فمن حقك رفض الاجابه 
> وهاجى بسؤال تانى بردو ههههههههههه
> تقبلى تحياتى


*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله* 
*أم البنات .. عايزة اقولك الكرسي أخر راحة بس التانية دي ..... أخر راحة بردو * 
*مش هاتصدقيني لما اقولك ان البخت معايا و ضدي في نفس الوقت... زي ما قولت لـ أ/ معتز ..*
*معايا ايوة بس مديني ظهره .. شكله مش طايقني * 

*اينعم الدنيا حظوظ... علي رأي مدرسة المشاغبين ...* 
*كون الحظ معايا و لا لأ ماقدرش اقول غير الحمد لله طبعا ...بس بعيدا عن القناعة الإيمانية ...بصراحة عندي إحساس دائم إني إنسانة غير محظوظة بالمرة* 

*تطفل ايه بس .. يا خبر ابيض ماتقوليش كده  أسألي علي راحتك خالص* 
*و الله ماتعلميش سعادتي بمشاركة حضرتك... * 
*ربنا يخليكي يا رب و يكرمك* 
**

----------


## Amira

> منورة ياست البنات
> وقعت ومحدش سمى عليك
> جايالك 
> بس اصبري عليا امخمخ
> مؤقتا كده ربنا معاك ويعينك


*و انا اقول الصفحة مالها بتشع نور كده  أتاريكي هنا جنبي يا أوشا* 
*بس مادام أنتي هاتمخمخي ... يبقي انا عليه العوض * 

*ماتحرمش منك و لا من تواجدك الي له شكل و وقع غير خالص*

----------


## Amira

> وسع وسع وسع 
>    
> 
> ان ان ان تش والله ووقعتى ياقمر وانا بقى هلحقك 
> وهسندك  وهقف جنبك ومش هسيبك لوحدك خالص 
> والحمدلله ان المشاركة خمس اسئلة كدا ضمنت اشارك من خمس لست مرات اقعدى انتى بس مرتاحة
> عالكرسى الشيك شيك شيك دا وركزى معايا
> وقرى واعترفى وقولى


*أقر أنا المذكور أعلاه... إني مش طايقاكي * 
*ده انتي واقفة جنبي قوي جدا خالص يا شيخة*  




> صفة من صفات اميرة لا يعلمها الا اهل بيتها ؟؟
> 
> صفة من صفات اميرة تتمنى انها تغيرها ؟؟
> 
> صفة من صفات اميرة تميزها دائما بين الناس ؟؟
> 
> صفة من صفات اميرة كانت السبب فى قول آآآآآآآآآآآآآآة ؟؟


*1- لما بكون متضايقة قوي بغضب علي الأكل... علشان كده بحاول ماغضبش كتير* 
*2- مش بعرف أترجم الي حساه و عايزة أقوله في الوقت الي المفروض يتقال فيه الي عايزة أقوله  لو فاهمة ابقي فهميني * 

*3- بيقولو إني بسمعلهم كويس... شايفة دي ميزة مش موجودة في كتير * 
*4- عاطفية زيادة عن اللازم و مش بعرف أعبر عن عاطفتي بشكل صح.. و ده بيخليني أقول 1000 آآآآه* 





> (( كرهتى اميرة ولا لسه ))
> 
> منورة يا اوختشى لى عودة بالأسئلة ان شاء الله


*لأ لسة ماوصلتش لمرحلة كره النفس ... وصلتيني لكده  بس* 

*أسئلة ايه يا حلوة!!!  امال الي فات ده كان ايه !!!! الكلمات المتقاطعة * 

*عبير أنتي الي منورة حياتي بوجودك فيها يا قلبي  *

----------


## لمسه

ياقهلا ياقهلا ياقهلا 
 بمرمر ست البنات  منوره الكرسى والمنتدى ياقمرايا

هما سؤالين فى كلمتين 

سنك كام ..... ومن وين انتى ....وبتحبى تكلى ايه .....واى عصير تفضليه

وايه اكتر اغنيه بتحبيها ....ووو    .. لاء كفايه كده حرام 

شفتى انا طيبه اهو  :king: ههههههههههههه

يلا ياقمرايا جوبى وجيه تانى ..وغلاوتك لاجى 

 :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## زهره

اميرة ازيك انتي اكيد ما تعرفنيش 
بس انا حابه اتعرف علكي 
تسمحي لي ؟
لي سؤال واحد بس مش هطول علكي 
1_ ايه هو اكتر صوت بتحبيه ؟

----------


## loly_h

*أمـــــــــــــورتى الغــــاليـــة ...



ايه المفاجأت الجميلة دى اللى بتعملها لنا بوكى وام احمـــــــد

بجد والله فرحت جدا لما لقيت إن أميرة اللى على كرسى التعارف

منــــــــورة ... منورة ... منـــــــــــورة  مرر

يعنى منورة بالتلاتــــــــــة

وفرصة روعة ان كلنا نتعرف اكتر عليكى

لأن بحقيقى والله انتى من الشخصيات اللى بحبها جدا

وكان نفسى اتعرف عليها من فتــــرة 

بس اهى جت الفرصة وإتحملينــــــــا بأة امورتى



امــــــــورتى الجميــــــــلة

لو اتيحت لك الفرصة بالرجوع لسن معين

اى فترة عمريــــــة تحبى تعيشيها تــــــــانى؟؟؟

السؤال التانى بأة مختلف تماما عن السؤال الأول

لو ركبتى الة الزمــــــــــن اى عصر تحبى تعيشيـــة ؟؟؟

وإيــــة اللى اتعلمتيـــــــــه من حبيبتى  ماما زوزو ؟؟؟



امورتى حبيبتى ...

دى اسئلة مبدئية لكن راجعة تانــــــــى 

إوعى تزهقى ... انا لسه ببلش

اشوفك بخير امورتى...*

----------


## Amira

> والنبى ناولونى الولاعة عاوز اولع روما بحالها 
> اوختشى اوختشى اوختشى
> يادى النور يادى النور اميرة تعالى لما اقولك
> وقومى كدا لما اقعد شوية بدالك
> وأسأل وأقول 
> اميرة هانم .. هل تفضلين عصر العولمة والتطور والمساواة ؟؟ ام عصر سى السيد ؟؟ 
> اميرة .. ماذا يقول لكِ خيالك بمجرد ان تسمعى تلك الكلمات  
> الأمان .. الغدر .. النار .. الأمومة .. الرجل .. العولمة .. القوة .. حب الذات .. اللون الأبيض ..
> اميرة .. اهم حكمة استخلصتيها من سنين عمرك ومواقف الحياة ؟؟
> ...


*طيب و روما ذنبها إيه معانا ... * 
*مش هاقوم... روحي انتي شوفيلك كرسي تاني غير ده * 

*نشوف بقي جايبة ايه معاكي و انتي جاية تاني كده .. علشان انا مش بطمنلك * 

*1- افضل عصر سي السيد طبعا ... بس مش سي السيد بتاع امينة ... سي السيد بتاع أميرة  علشان تفرق يعني* 

*2- انتي عارفة خيالي علي طول بيقولي حاجات تودي في داهية * 
*الأمان : دنيــا مالهاش أمان* 
*الغدر : لو قابلناه ... ماشي اهلا و سهلا و فرصة تعيسة ياريت ماتتكررش* 
*النار: ربنا يعتقنا منها* 
*الأمومة: معني لا يدركه حديثي العهد بالأمومة* 
*الرجل: خيالي ماقاليش هنا حاجة مفيدة* 
*العولمة: فكرتني بمفيد فوزي لما سأل محمد هنيدي أيه رأيك في العولمة في غياب المضمون * 
*القوة: ........... ظاهرها قوة و باطنها ضعف* 
*حب الذات: أعوذ بالله ... شيئ غير محتمل بجد* 
*اللون الأبيض : مساحة الصدق في حياتنا سواء بنقوله او بنسمعه* 

*3- حكمة استخلصتها "العقل زينة في الفترينة" عقلاء في نظر انفسنا و مجانين في نظر الآخرين * 

*4- الأمان في حياتي ... بيكون في تقربي لله سبحانه و تعالي ... أوقات بنبعد و البعد بيفقدنا الأمان في كل شيئ* 

*تيجي تاني* *يعني مش ناوية تنصرفي ...* 
*طيب انا هاصرفك .. استني * 



*عبير  أكيد عارفة اني هستناكي تيجي تاني في اي وقت و تسألي زي ما أنتي عايزة* 
*أحبك لما أحببتني فيه* 
**

----------


## Amira

> ما النق ده اللي جايبنا ورا ...
> 
> حاجة خاصة بالمشرفين  غريبة اوي  
> اول مرة اسمع حد من الأعضاء بيقول عنده مشكلة خاصة بالمشرفين    
> قوليها طبعاً و اعلمي يا أميرة انت في القلب  
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


*خلاص سيبك من النق ...  و أتفضلي اطلعي قدام * 
*و بعدين أنا ماقلتش عندي مشكلة مع المشرفين.... معلش اصل الدقة اساس النجاح* 

*في القلب... كويس انك قولتيلي كنت فاكرة نفسي في بيت الكلاوي* 

*خلينا في الاسئلة احسن يا رورو*

----------


## Amira

> _يادى النور يا دى النور_
> 
> 
> _والله منوره الكرسى الجميل الأنيق ده_ 
> 
> _من زمان نفسى تقعدى عليه_ 
> 
> _أنا بقى هتابع من غير أسئله علشان عايزه أتعرف على أميره كويس_ 
> 
> ...


*أهلا يا بوسي.. * 
*انتي الي نورتيني فعلا بمشاركتك يا قمر* 
*ما انا حسيت ان نفسك اني اقعد علي الكرسي... روحت قعدت علي طول* 
*اشكرك علي متابعتك و اهتمامك بالتعرف عليا  يا جميلة * 
*خالص تحياتي لك* 
**

----------


## Amira

> أميرة ... مرمر ... حبيبتى
> 
> حمد لله على السلامة يا جميل  
> أهلا بيكى منورة الكرسى يا قمر 
> دى فرصة طيبة علشان الواحد ياخد بطاره ..... قصدى يتعرف عليكى  
> أميرة انتى شخصية حبوبة وروحك حلوة وقريبة قوى من قلبى  
> استنينى هرجعلك بالاسئلة  
> ان شاء الله يكون الكرسى كده مريح وتقضى معانا وقت طيب 
> سلام مؤقت فى رعاية الله


*يا أهلا يا أهلا  بأميرة حبي أنا * 
*ده نورك يا حبيبتي انتم السابقون * 

*أخجلتيني يا أميرة بكلامك الجميل ده * 
*ستنياكي يا قمر ... و أسألي براحتك خالص * 
*سلميلي علي نور و ندي كتير * 
*خالص ودي و محبتي لكي* 
**

----------


## Amira

> الاخت العزيزة 
> اميرة 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> ارحب بحضرتك لانك مش الشخصيات 
> القريبه من كل الاعضاء 
> وتحظى بكل حب وتقدير واحترام 
> 
> متابع الموضوع للتعرف على شخصية اميرة عن قرب 
> ...


*إسكندرية يا اجدع ناس و اجدع إسكندراني* 

*أ/ نادر ... منور الموضوع* *أشكرك علي ترحيبك و كلامك المتميز دائما* 
*و علي متابعتك ليا في كرسي التعارف ..* *اتمني أن أكون علي قدر المتابعة * 

*خالص ودي و تقديري لشخصك الجميل* 
**

----------


## Amira

> اميرررررررررررررررررررررررررة
> اين انتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى 
> الكرسى منتظرك ومعاه الفطار


*لأ ما دام فيها فطار ... يبقي أنا هنا أهو... *

----------


## Amira

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أهلا بأختنا الفاضلة / أميرة وبعقلها وحضورها القويين
> 
> سؤالي الأول: رتبي المهن التالية حسب رضائك عنها (مدرس ابتدائي - ملاكم - مديرة علاقات عامة - ظابط صاعقة - صاحب ورشة أرابسك)؟
> 
> سؤالي الثاني: ما الفرق عندك بين القيم والمبادئ؟
> 
> سؤالي الثالث: من هم أفضل ثلاثة كتاب في رأيك؟ ولماذا؟
> ...


*استاذنا الفاضل أ/ إيمن ...* 
*اشكرك علي رأيك في عقلي و حضوري  و نبدأ الاجابة يارب تفضل عند رأيك بعد أجابتي * 
*1- ضابط صاعقة ، مديرة علاقات عامة ، مدرس إبتدائي ، صاحب ورشة أرابيسك ............ ملاكم "ماحبش العنف نهائي"* 

*2- القيم هي شيئ عام متعارف عليها و لا يحتمل الجدال ، أما المبدأ هو مبدأ شخصي يعني أن مبدأى غير مبدئك غير مبدئهم...* 

*3- احمد رجب .. بفهمه و بموت في نص كلمة* 
*إحسان عبد القدوس ... بحب رواياته و قرأت له الكثير "علي فكرة الرواية بتكون مختلفة تماما عن العمل المصور"* 
*أنيس منصور... بردو بحب أقرأ مواقف الي بيكتبها في الأهرام* 

*4- في رأيي الخاص التعليم طبعا... عايز تخرب بلد خلي شعبها جاهل...و طبعا احسن حاجة عملها عبد الناصر كانت مجانية التعليم... دلوقتي بقي ما شاء الله عايز تعمل مشروع مربح يبقي اعمل مشروع تعليمي* 

*5- لو 3 !!! هانظلم ناس كتير كده*
*أوشا ... مواضيعها ليها فكر مختلف انا بحبه*
*قلب مصر... الإنتماء الوطني في مواضيعها عالي قوي* 
*و لو عايز موضوع إجتماعي يبقي ...بوكي بوكي* 
*بس فيه ناس كتير مواضيعها بتكون حلوة جدا ... بس حضرتك قولت عمياني* 

*أ/ إيمن أشكرك علي مشاركتك و اسئلتك الي استمتعت بإجابتها بجد* 
*خالص تحياتي لك* 
**

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أختي الحبيبة...أميرة

إزيك يا مرمر أخبارك إيه؟؟؟

و الله يا بنتي أول لما نزل الموضوع كل يوم أقول هقعد أقراه...

كله بأوان 

استمتعت جداً جداً جداً باللقاء ده و إجاباتك التلقائية العفوية زي ما دايماً متعودين منك يا مرمر...بس لازم أنا كمان أسيب بصمتي

بجد فرصة أكتر من رائعة إننا نقرب من شخصية أميرة
مع إنها اتأخرت كتير...بس إنها تتأخر أحسن من متجيش خالص 

راجعالك تاني بإذن الله...محملة بالخيرات...

تقبلي عاطر المودة و دائم الحب و التقدير...

*

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته 

ايه يابنتي الكلام الكبير دا 
بجد يعني لقد أعجبت بيك  :: 

طيب شوية اسئلة خفيفة بقى عشان اتعرف شوية على أميرة 
ايه الفيلم اللي شفتيه مرة واحدة وعجبك اوي بس ماتحبيش تشوفيه تاني لانه مؤلم؟
قصة لا تمل أميرة أنها تقراها ؟
مكان لما بتكوني مضايقة بتروحي هناك لوحدك عشان تروقي؟

5-3=2
فاضل لي سؤالين 
حامخمخ وآجي ماتتحركيش من هنا أنا مراقبة كل المخارج ::stpd::

----------


## حمادو

> *أقر أنا المذكور أعلاه...* 
> *عاطفية زيادة عن اللازم*


* 

.....

اس اس
السلام عليكم


أميرة العزيزة
أولا بس علشان نبدأ على مياه بيضاء
ماما زوزو أخبارها إيه؟

....

بصراحة يا أميرة أنا باعتبرك أخت عزيزة جدا ليا...صراحتك ووضوحك وأسلوبك يجبروا أى شخص على إحترامك وحب التعامل معاكى.

عجبتنى جدا ردودك على الأسئلة, وخصوصا الجملة دى
**مش لازم نقول كلام مجعلص علشان نبقي مثقفين... بس لازم نبقي فاهمين علي الأقل

**....

أميرة بجد أتمنى ليكي كل شئ جميل.
وإن شاء الله لى عودة مع الأسئلة



*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ما اجمل واخف واصدق اجابات غاليتى
متابعة معك بشددددددددددددددة
تحياتى ومودتى ومحبتى دائما اليكِ اختى الغالية
 :f2:

----------


## Amira

> ياقهلا ياقهلا ياقهلا 
> بمرمر ست البنات منوره الكرسى والمنتدى ياقمرايا
> هما سؤالين فى كلمتين 
> سنك كام ..... ومن وين انتى ....وبتحبى تكلى ايه .....واى عصير تفضليه وايه اكتر اغنيه بتحبيها ....ووو .. لاء كفايه كده حرام 
> شفتى انا طيبه اهو ههههههههههههه
> يلا ياقمرايا جوبى وجيه تانى ..وغلاوتك لاجى


*قهلا و رحمة الله و بركاته * 
*ده نورك يا لمسة... انا خايفة الكرسي هايولع من كتر النور كده * 
*أسألي يا قمر علي راحتك خالص * 
*1- سني : 28.3  يعني 28 سنة و 3 شهور بتوقيت القاهرة * 
*2- من وين : من هون* 
*3- بحب آكل كل حاجة  بس الي علي بالي دلوقتي طبق كشري بالدقة و الشطة بقي * 
*4- عصير: فيه محل عصير قصب في الكوربة عنده كوباية اسمها "كاس العالم" تقريبا أطول مني.. لو ماشربتش من عنده كاني ماروحتش الكوربة* 
*5- اغنية بحبها: بانو علي أصلكم بتاعة سعاد حسني... جامدة موت* 

*أسألتك خفيفة و جميلة زيك كده بجد * 
*نورتيني يا جميلة و تشرفي وقت ما تحبي* 
*خالص تحياتي* 
**

----------


## Amira

> اميرة ازيك انتي اكيد ما تعرفنيش 
> بس انا حابه اتعرف علكي 
> تسمحي لي ؟
> لي سؤال واحد بس مش هطول علكي 
> 1_ ايه هو اكتر صوت بتحبيه ؟


*ماتقوليش كده .. ايه ماعرفكيش دي إحنا ممكن ماتقبلناش في موضوع من قبل* 
*بس انا بشوفك ما شاء الله بتشاركي و متفاعلة بشكل جميل في المنتدي...*
*جمدي قلبك كده و أسألي علي طول من غير ما اسمح* 

*شوفي يا ستي لو تقصدي صوت مطرب او مطربة ...* 
*فأنا بتشد لكلمات الاغنية اكتر من المطرب ...لذلك ماتلقيش ليا صوت مفضل .. يعني احب اسمع اغنية كذا لكن ماقولش صوت فلان...* 

*لكن علي فكرة السؤال ممكن يأخذ منحني آخر...* 
*يعني ممكن نقول احب اسمع صوت العقل و لا صوت القلب و لا صوت الضمير و لا صوت البكاء و لا صوت الضحك.... و ممكن صوت الصديق أو صوت الحبيب ....* 
*كفاية كده أحسن أصدع من الصوت* 

*سعدت بمشاركتك معايا في الكرسي يا زهره* 
*خالص تحياتي لك *

----------


## Amira

> *أمـــــــــــــورتى الغــــاليـــة ...*
> *ايه المفاجأت الجميلة دى اللى بتعملها لنا بوكى وام احمـــــــد*
> *بجد والله فرحت جدا لما لقيت إن أميرة اللى على كرسى التعارف*
> *منــــــــورة ... منورة ... منـــــــــــورة مرر*
> *يعنى منورة بالتلاتــــــــــة*
> *وفرصة روعة ان كلنا نتعرف اكتر عليكى*
> *لأن بحقيقى والله انتى من الشخصيات اللى بحبها جدا*
> *وكان نفسى اتعرف عليها من فتــــرة* 
> *بس اهى جت الفرصة وإتحملينــــــــا بأة امورتى*
> ...


*شوفي مش هاتصدقي لو قولتلك اني بيني و بين نفسي قولت هي لولي مش هاتيجي بقي تسألني* 
*كنت مستنياكي بجد...*
*لأنك وحشتينا يا قمر...ربنا يديلك الصحة و العافية و تفضلي منورة المنتدي دائما كده بحضورك المميز* 

*نبلش بالاجابة بقي * 

*1- أحب أعيش مرحلة الطفولة ما بين 5 ... 10 سنين...كان الواحد نقي لسة ببراءة الطفولة و مش حاسس الدنيا فيها أيه و مخبية له ايه * 

*2- أحب أعيش عصر أنور السادات....*

*3- خالتو كانت مدرسة تربية رياضية ... كانت بتعجبني جدا جدا شخصيتها القيادية في شغلها و خصوصا لما كانت ناظرة ثانوي بنين... انا حاسة اني زيها في الحتة دي ...و في حاجة كمان بس سر بينا ... تون صوتنا عالي زي بعض * 
*علي فكرة هي منبهة عليا ماقولش خالتو هنا لأني أول ما أشتركت قالتي جوه المنتدي ماليش دعوة بيكي  باعتني في أول محطة يعني ...بس أنا بحب أقولها خالتو أكتر * 

*لولي .. تعالي تاني و تالت و رابع .. واسألي علي راحتك خالص يا جميلة* 
*خالص مودتي و حبي لشخصك الجميل* 
**

----------


## Amira

> *أختي الحبيبة...أميرة* *إزيك يا مرمر أخبارك إيه؟؟؟*
> 
> *و الله يا بنتي أول لما نزل الموضوع كل يوم أقول هقعد أقراه...*
> 
> *كله بأوان* 
> 
> *استمتعت جداً جداً جداً باللقاء ده و إجاباتك التلقائية العفوية زي ما دايماً متعودين منك يا مرمر...بس لازم أنا كمان أسيب بصمتي*
> 
> *بجد فرصة أكتر من رائعة إننا نقرب من شخصية أميرة*
> ...


*سارة يا حبيبة قلبي ... طيب و الله وحشتيني * 
*معقول مابقتش اشوفك خالص كده !!!* 
*انا الحمد لله بخير يا قمر ... و الحمد لله انك استمتعتي باللقاء... * 
*بس الإنسان ايه غير عفوية و شوية حاجات صغيرة فوق بعضيها* 
*تصدقي مش خايفة غير من أسئلتك* 

*مستنياكي يا هانم ...* 
*و متتاخريش  علشان انتي اصلا عندك تأخير و مخصوم منك 29 يوم * 

*خالص مودتي و أحترامي لك يا حبيبة قلبي* 
**

----------


## Amira

> السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته 
> 
> ايه يابنتي الكلام الكبير دا ... بجد يعني لقد أعجبت بيك 
> 
> طيب شوية اسئلة خفيفة بقى عشان اتعرف شوية على أميرة 
> ايه الفيلم اللي شفتيه مرة واحدة وعجبك اوي بس ماتحبيش تشوفيه تاني لانه مؤلم؟
> قصة لا تمل أميرة أنها تقراها ؟
> مكان لما بتكوني مضايقة بتروحي هناك لوحدك عشان تروقي؟
> 
> ...


*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته* 

*و بجد يعني لقد أخجلتيني .... بس حضرتك كل ده و ماكنتيش أعجبتي بيا  يا لهوز* 

*خفيفة كام كيلو يعني * 

*1- فيلم عمارة يعقوبيان... يا إلهي بكيت في السينما بجد... بس عمري ما أفكر أشوفه تاني* 

*2-  هو فيه كذا واحدة و كلها قصص رومانسية... بس أفتكر أول قصة اشتريتها اسمها "أنت قدري" عزيزة عليا قوي و آخر إحصائية كانت حوالي 10 مرات قراءة* 

*3- أي مكان أكون فيه لوحدي... خصوصا لو مكان ليا فيه ذكري جميلة ... و أنزلي دمعتين... بعدها ألف و أرجع تاني بيتنا * 

*5 &#215; 6 = 45  يعني خدي راحتك خالص * 

*تمام يا فندم  الموضوع كله محاصر و مش هاتحرك* 

*أوشتي مش هاتقوليلي مين حسن بقي *

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ااميره
منوره ياقمر الكرسى وبجد ماشاء الله عليكى حبيبتى حضور رائع واجابات صافيه من القلب بصى احنا منعرفش بعض وكل ما اجى اروح ميتنج عشان اتعرف عليكى انتى متجيش ولما انتى تروحى انا مجيش معرفش ليه حظى وحش بس ان شاء الله اتعرف عليكى قريب وعلى فكره انا سمعت عنك كتيررررررر ربنا يحميكى يا قمر  :f2: 
بصى انا متابعه الاسئله واجابتك عليها 
بس هسالك سؤال واحد
اميره لما بتزعل من حد قلبها ابيض ولا بيشيل ومش بيسامح حتى لو الشخص ده بيعزها ويحبها اوى ؟
على فكره انا بحبك من بعيد لبعيد والله من كلام عبير بنت شهريار عنك ربنا يخليكوا لبعض
دعاء

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا أميرة و اخبارك ايه انا شايفة النق نازل عليكي الله ينور الكل طمعان في الكرسي  :: 

طيب يا قمر انا قلت ارجع اسئلك بقي شوية علي رواقة كده  :: 

* مساحة حرة لأميرة لك مطلق الحرية في ان تقولي ما تريدين ...

* تمر بنا الحياة  نتقابل مع أشخاص نتمني من داخلنا لو لم نقابلهم و لم نعرفهم و لم نتعامل معهم...
كم هي نسبة هؤلاء في حياة اميرة؟

* كم هو مقدار السماح عند أميرة و متي لا تقوى عليه؟؟

* رشحي لنا موضوع اعجبك في المنتدي لنقرأه

مش عارفة ليه بقف عند السؤال الرابع دايما هههههههههه

يلا كفاية كده و راجعة تاني ان شاء الله 

اميرة بقولك ايه احنا ان شاء الله هنمد لك شوية في الكرسي علشان بقي تظبيط الترشيحات 

فمعلش بقي هتفضلي معانا شوية  و انت اصلا منورانا يا توتة

علي فكرة انا بحبك قوي بجد  :Love: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Amira

> *اس اس ...* *السلام عليكم* 
> *أميرة العزيزة*
> *أولا بس علشان نبدأ على مياه بيضاء*
> *ماما زوزو أخبارها إيه؟* 
> *بصراحة يا أميرة أنا باعتبرك أخت عزيزة جدا ليا...صراحتك ووضوحك وأسلوبك يجبروا أى شخص على إحترامك وحب التعامل معاكى.*
> 
> *عجبتنى جدا ردودك على الأسئلة, وخصوصا الجملة دى*
> *مش لازم نقول كلام مجعلص علشان نبقي مثقفين... بس لازم نبقي فاهمين علي الأقل*
> 
> ...


*و عليكم السلام يا حمادو... انا عايزة اعرف انت بتختفي فين* 

*طيب أولا و علي مية خضراء .. هي كويسة و بتسلم عليك و بتشكرك جدا علي سؤالك عليها.. و باعتة السلام للجميع و الله.* 

*مشاركتك دي بجد أنا بعتز بيها قوي يا أحمد...لأنك أخ عزيز علينا كلنا... ربنا يطمنا عليك دائما و إن شاء الله نشوفك في مصر عن قريب.* 

*أصل موضوع الثقافة ده .. ساعات بشوف ناس كتير تفضل تتكلم تتكلم و أختك بقي مش فاهمة حاجة رغم ان الموضوع يهمني فعلا... وقتها بفتكر سعيد صالح لما قال يا ناس كلموني عربي....* 
*أبوك هايسيب البيت يا معلم سلطان... البيت هايطربق علي دماغ أهالينا يا أبو السلاطين..* 
*يالا بقي الحمد لله * 

*أشكرك علي كل شيئ جميل تمنيته ليا ... و في انتظارك مع الاسئلة أخي العزيز * 
*خالص مودتي و تقديري لك* 
**

----------


## Amira

> ما اجمل واخف واصدق اجابات غاليتى
> متابعة معك بشددددددددددددددة
> تحياتى ومودتى ومحبتى دائما اليكِ اختى الغالية


*ظاهرة صحية إن الناس الي بتحبهم يشوفوك إنسان صادق و أمين في كلامك و تعاملاتك معاهم * 

*أشكرك علي ثقتك الغالية يا عبير... * 

*خالص محبتي لك*

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يعنى الواحد يسافر اسكندرية كام يوم ارجع الاقيكى هنا وبيحصلك اللى بيحصل ده
يا بنتى انا مش لاقيه سؤال متسألش اصلا . وما شاء الله حبايبك كتير وعاملين الواجب وزيادة
انا بدأت الموضوع من اول صفحة لحد مشاركتى الان ردودك جميلة اوى وتلقائية واميرة اللى بتتكلم هنا
هى بالظبط اميرة اللى بنشوفها فى الحقيقة نفس الكلام وخفة الدم والبساطة
ندخل بقى على السؤالات
ليه فى كلام اميرة شوية تشاؤم خصوصا فى موضوع الحب والارتباط ؟
وايه هى مواصفات فتى احلامك ؟
اميرة متصالحة مع نفسها لاى مدى ؟
وهى صحيح المحبة على اد الفراق ؟

شكرا لكى حببتى وبالتوفيق دايما
وربنا معاااااااااااااااااكى بقى فى الكرسى ده
تقبلى تحياتى وقبلاتى

----------


## لمسه

> *قهلا و رحمة الله و بركاته * 
> *ده نورك يا لمسة... انا خايفة الكرسي هايولع من كتر النور كده * 
> *أسألي يا قمر علي راحتك خالص * 
> *1- سني : 28.3  يعني 28 سنة و 3 شهور بتوقيت القاهرة * 
> *2- من وين : من هون* 
> *3- بحب آكل كل حاجة  بس الي علي بالي دلوقتي طبق كشري بالدقة و الشطة بقي * 
> *4- عصير: فيه محل عصير قصب في الكوربة عنده كوباية اسمها "كاس العالم" تقريبا أطول مني.. لو ماشربتش من عنده كاني ماروحتش الكوربة* 
> *5- اغنية بحبها: بانو علي أصلكم بتاعة سعاد حسني... جامدة موت* 
> 
> ...



بسم الله ماشاء الله :Love: 


بجد بجد الواحد اول مايشوفك  بيرتاح.. :Love: . فيكى جاذبيه رقيقه . :Love: ..بتشدى الواحد ليكى  :Love: بسم الله ماشاء الله 

اهو عشان مش تقولى بحسد ولا حاجه هههههههه



بجد روعه انتى والردود منتازه منتازه؟؟؟  ممتازه يعنى هههههه

سؤال اخير انتى بتقولى بتحبى عصير القصب اوكى  والكبايه والكاس وعرفتهم...... ::nooo:: 




فيه محل عصير قصب في الكوربة 

السؤال ؟

اين هى الكوربه دى؟؟

هل هى منطقه فى مصر؟؟؟؟  ياريت توصفهالى علشان اروح اشرب من عنده


اقولك على سر..... انتى دمك شررررربااااات

----------


## Amira

> ااميره
> منوره ياقمر الكرسى وبجد ماشاء الله عليكى حبيبتى حضور رائع واجابات صافيه من القلب بصى احنا منعرفش بعض وكل ما اجى اروح ميتنج عشان اتعرف عليكى انتى متجيش ولما انتى تروحى انا مجيش معرفش ليه حظى وحش بس ان شاء الله اتعرف عليكى قريب وعلى فكره انا سمعت عنك كتيررررررر ربنا يحميكى يا قمر 
> بصى انا متابعه الاسئله واجابتك عليها 
> بس هسالك سؤال واحد
> اميره لما بتزعل من حد قلبها ابيض ولا بيشيل ومش بيسامح حتى لو الشخص ده بيعزها ويحبها اوى ؟


*حبيبي يا سميع أنت  بس يا رب يكون سمع خير * 
*خلاص تعالي مرة نتفق و مانروحش احنا الجوز  و ساعتها هايبقي يا حسن حظهم* 
*بجد تسعدني معرفتك في أي وقت يا دعاء* 

*بالنسبة لحكاية قلبي أبيض دي... أنا هاقولك و انتي أحكمي * 
*لو الي زعلك شخصية بتعزك و بتحبك ... طيب زعلك ليه!!! الظروف حكمت يعني و فلفل الحياة و بهارات الي مش عارفة ايه... ماشي معاكي*
*طيب و التمادي في انه يزعلك و يضايقك و يدوس لحد ما خلاص تنفجري بقي... تسميه ايه!!! بلاش دي* 
*طيب لما كمان يكون مش شايف نفسه غلطان !!! او شاف نفسه غلطان بس لأ ما يعترفش و لا حتي يحاول يصلح إساءته ليكي...  ايه ده في كده!!!!* 
*الحمد لله انا حاسة اني في علاقاتي مع القريبين مني مجرد ما احس اني كنت سخبفة في كلامي في شيئ او غلست في موقف تلاقيني بقي اتكلم عادي و اهزر و ماديش فرصة للزعل يدخل بينا و يطول...و* *اتحدي حد يقولي اني زعلته في شيئ و ما أعتذرتش له...* 
*لكن الكبر و العناد في الاعتراف بالغلط في حقي بيكون له رد فعل عندي غير متسامح نهائي... و بالتالي محدش يتوقع مني اني أمد ايدي له...**لأن مافيش ذنب يتسامح عليه غير لما الغلطان يعترف بيه...*

*ها طلع أبيض و لا سمبوكسات يا دودو * 




> على فكره انا بحبك من بعيد لبعيد والله من كلام عبير بنت شهريار عنك ربنا يخليكوا لبعض
> 
> دعاء


 
*ايه ده بتحبيني  أعتبر ده وعد * 
*لأ بس انتي عارفة بقي انا و عبير واخدين بعض عن حب  بقولها الكلام كتر علينا تعالي اطلبي ايدي بقي بس هي مش راضية* 

*بالامانة انا مبسوطة جدا بمشاركتك معايا يا دعاء * 
*و ماتغبيش يا بنتي عننا بتوحشينا  * 
*و إن شاء الله نتجمع مع بعض علي خير يا قمر* 
*أصدق تمنياتي الطيبة لكي بكل الخير* 
* *

----------


## osha

أميــــــــرة 
بجد يعني
انت خطيــــــرة 
ونفسي أعزمك على 
فطــــــــيرة 

شفت الشعر يابنتي  ::  أنا خسارة مادخلش قاعة الشعر 
ردودك زي العسل
انما ايه الخيانة بتاعة الكوربة دي؟
تصدقي المرة دي ماشربتش ولا كوباية عصير قصب واحدة وانت رايحة تشربي كاس العالم يامفترية 

سؤالين بقى على الماشي 
لو جاتلك فرصة تحصلي على جنسية أخرى بدون خسارتك لهويتك المصرية  ::stpd::  ايه البلد اللي تحبي تحملي جنسيتها ؟

لو رحت محل انتيكات ولقيت مصباح علاء الدين وطلعلك الجني وإلخ إلخ .....
3 أمنيات شخصية 
3 أمنيات عائلية 
3 أمنيات وطنية 
3 أمنيات عالمية 

أي خدمة مع تحيات عمرو موسى من أمام  محل عصير القصب بالكوربة ههههه

----------


## الشحرورة

*    اهلا باميرة القلوب                      الكرسى منور يا قمر
            ومن كتر نورك السحاب خبط ببعضه
           وبعز الحر هينزل مطر
               والورد من عبيرك اتملى عطر
                 فى الصوره جميله
            وفى الطبع ناديه وخميله
          والاسم أميره
          تفتكرى ده هوه الخبر
          اااااااه يا قمر

      نورتينا بالكرسى بجد وسعداء لاننا هنتعرف
      على شخصية عسوله معانا ونقرب ليها أكتر
        ممكن أقرب ممكن أقرب شوية كمان طب اتاخرى يا ستى
         الكرسى هياخدنا سوا
               هههههههههههههههههههههه
          ندخل على الأسئله مع انى مش احب أضايق حد وأسئله
               لكن معلشى مضطره أسئلك 

            كم مره قلتى لشخصية تعرفيها سورى مقدرش أحبك وخلينا من بعيد لبعيد ؟؟؟؟؟
                      طبعا بأستثناء اللى عندهم مرض معدى يا اميرة هههههههههههههه

         كم مره دخلتى المطبخ وهل هو من هواياتك يعنى فيه خبيره ؟؟؟؟؟

        وايه انواع الأكل اللى بتحبيها واللى مش بتحبيها واللى بتعرفى تعمليها واللى مبتعرفيش
            تعمليها وليه حبيتها والتانيه ليه كرهتيها وهل بينك وبينها تار والا ده وعد ومكتوب 
            ولازم تجاوبى وممنوع كلامى يكون مشطوب وكم مره اضطريتى لأكله وحشه انك تهضميها
           وأجابتك عايزاها صريحة وواضحه وبلاش تخبيها والصلصه حاسبى لتحرقيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

             اااااااااااااااااااه تعبت ياللا على الأسئله روحى جاوبيها وهاخد نفسى وارجع تااااااااااااااااانى
                     اجى والا سيادتى هتطرديها 
                       ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

                 منورة جااااااااااااااااااااااامد
  
                لكِ حبى وصدقى
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

استنوووووووووووووووووووووووونى
انا عاوزة اشرب كأس العالم معاكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اميرة .. اللى يشرب لوحدة يزور يا اوختشى  ::p: 

اذكرينى عند بتاع عصير القصب  ::mm::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مساء\ صباح الخير يا أميرة

متابعة معاكوا الموضوع التحفة دة ومتابعة كمان ردودك الجميلة 
اللى حقيقى شدانى جداً ومستمتعة بيها جداااااا
فى الحقيقة أول مرة بأشارك فى موضوع كرسى التعارف مع إنى متابعاه من زمان وهو فعلا فكرة متميزة جدا بشكر القائمين عليها كلهم كل الشكر ....
ما أقدرتش أقاوم نفسى لما لقيت إسمك ضيفة على كرسى التعارف
وقولت أجرب فيكى وأشارك معاكوا بشوية أسئلة خفيفة كدة على الماشى....

فيما لا يزيد عن سطر واحد ممكن تعرفينا(من أنتِ)...؟؟
فيما لايزيد برضوا عن سطر واحد ممكن تقولى لنا (من هو)...
فارس أحلامك طبعاً أو الرجل النموذج بنظرك..؟؟
لو جت لك فرصة تسافرى عبر الزمن هاتحبى تعيشى فى أى زمن وليه..؟؟
أيه هى أكبر أمنية أتمنتيها فى حياتك وإتحققت؟؟
أيه هى الامنية اللى بتتمنيها وعارفة إنها مش هاتتحقق؟؟

كفاية كدة مع إنى كنت عايزة أسألك على حاجات كتير بس عارفة إن المسموح بس خمس أسئلة ....
تمنياتى لكى يا حبيبتى بكل الخير والحب والسعادة فى حياتك إن شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

يا أميرة يا جااااااااااااااامد     :good: 

بسم الله ما شاء الله ردودك جميلة ودمك زى العسل

زى ما احنا متعودين منك دايما يا قمر

وشوفتى أنا جيبالك ايه معايا ايه







أنا قولت تلاقيكى قاعدة من الصبح على الكرسى مكلتيش حاجة

فجبتلك البيتزا دى مخصوص    :Eat: 

ولما تخلصى أكل أبقى حلى بالعصير ده







علشان تمخمخى كده وانتى بتجاوبى على أسئلتى

أتفضلى يا ستى كام سؤال كده على الماشى

1- لما بيكون عندك وقت فراغ ايه أكتر حاجه تحبى تعمليها فى وقت فراغك ؟

2- مين أول عضو أو عضوة اتعرفتى عليه فى المنتدى ؟

3- ايه هى أكتر حاجه بتزعجك وممكن تخليكى تفقدى أعصابك ؟

4- عندما تواجهى صراع بين القلب والعقل ... ازاى بتقدرى توازنى بينهم ... ومين اللى بيتغلب على التانى القلب أم العقل ؟

انتهت الاسئلة 

مع أطيب أمنياتى بالتوفيق   :Biggrin: 

وربنا يسعدك حبيبتى وتحققى كل أحلامك   :Kiss2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]


متااااااااااااابع .. 




الاسئلة ..



والاجابات النموذجية :Schnauz: 



وراااااااجع..


معايا اسئلة .. 


عشانك متنقية :CHYTRY: 

وعجبى...  :1: [/frame]



تحياتى يا جميل،،، :Bye: 

 :f2:

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

انا ابدأ اسأل س 1 
ما هو لونك المفضل؟
س 2 
ما هو يومك المفضل؟
س 3 
ما هى هوايتك المفضلة؟
س 4 
ما هو اسوأ موقف؟
س 5 
ما هو يوم مولدك؟
كدة كفاية سلام

----------


## Amira

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ازيك يا أميرة و اخبارك ايه انا شايفة النق نازل عليكي الله ينور الكل طمعان في الكرسي 
> طيب يا قمر انا قلت ارجع اسئلك بقي شوية علي رواقة كده  
> * مساحة حرة لأميرة لك مطلق الحرية في ان تقولي ما تريدين ...


*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته* 
*الحمد لله بخير زي ما انتي شايفة   اه ما هي كده الكحكة في ايد اليتيم * 
*حبيبي يا بتاع الرواقة * 

*اممم مساحة حرة ... الواحد محتاج فعلا مساحة يتكلم فيها لأن كتير الوقت و المواقف مش بتسعفنا إننا نقول كل الي عايزينه...* 
*عارفة احيانا بفكر تفكيرات غريبة شوية عن المألوف...و احيانا الافكار دي بتقلب معايا بوساوس قهرية يعني مثلا لما بفكر في بكرة بخاف جدا من بكرة بشوفه اني هابقي فين و أهلي الي حوليا فين ...الناس الي بحبهم لسة بحبهم و لا بعدنا!!! انا بصحتي و لا ...و اجيب و اخد في التفكير ...و نفسي ترد علي أفكاري يا بنتي ايه ده ما تخليها علي الله ... انا سايباها علي الله فعلا بس غصب عني بفكر ...غصب عني بلاقي الصور متكونة قدامي...* 
*خلاص بلاش المستقبل... احنا ولاد النهاردة .. بس تصوري النهاردة ده بردو فيه وساوس... لو مع اصحابي كويسة طيب ليه لما بنختلف بنبعد بالشكل ده ليه بنقسي علي بعض ... كلامنا أسرارنا الي تبادلناها... كل ده كان ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ ازاي نبقي يوم فوق السحاب و في اليوم التاني نبقي تحت الارض ... احنا مع بعض و لا ضد بعض ... صادقين في اتجاهتنا مع بعضنا و لا بنكذب... راضين عن وجود كل واحد فينا في حياة التاني؟؟؟ بنسامح من قلبنا و لا بيفضل للجرح نصيب جوانا؟؟؟ ظاهر كلامنا زي باطنه و لا مختلف.... ألف موقف و موقف بيعمل جوانا ملاين الاسئلة...* 
*كفايـــة*

*مش هاتصدقي يا ريهام ان المساحة دي خلتني أبكي من جوايا فعلا خلتني اكتب الي بيجي علي لساني من غيرما أفكر...يظهر اتحسدت و بقيت نكدية* 

*انا حابة تبقي دي مشاركة لوحدها ... رجعالك حالا نكمل*

----------


## Amira

> * تمر بنا الحياة نتقابل مع أشخاص نتمني من داخلنا لو لم نقابلهم و لم نعرفهم و لم نتعامل معهم...
> كم هي نسبة هؤلاء في حياة اميرة؟


*ماقدرش اقول غير انهم نسبة ضئيلة و الحمد لله ... و لعلمك النسبة دي بتكون مفيدة في توخي الحذر مستقبلا في ندخل مين حياتنا و مين نبقي عليه و مين ياخد استمارة 6 بدري بدري* 




> * كم هو مقدار السماح عند أميرة و متي لا تقوى عليه؟؟


*مقدار التسامح علي قدر الاعتذار عن الغلط... علي فكرة انتي كنتي قولتيلي من قبل ان كلمة "آسف" مهمة عندك انا بحس ان ردود الافعال بتكون أبلغ من مجرد كلمة أعتذار تقال لمجرد الترضية و إنهاء موقف.. وقتها بحس اني قادرة علي التسامح خصوصا لو حسيت و أتأكدت إننا ماشين في الطريق الصح و السوي و ان علاقتنا متآثرتش بالموقف إلي عدي علينا....* 

*لا أقوي عليه عندما يقترن الخطأ بإهانة لشخصي... زي ما انتي بتقولي لو انا مش غالية عليهم فأنا غالية قوي عند نفسي...* 




> * رشحي لنا موضوع اعجبك في المنتدي لنقرأه


*المنتدي كله أطلع موضوع واحد بس !!!!!!!* 
*انا هاقول الموضوع الي جه علي بالي دلوقتي....* *هنـــا* *...و ربنا يجعل إشارتنا خضراء * 




> مش عارفة ليه بقف عند السؤال الرابع دايما هههههههههه
> يلا كفاية كده و راجعة تاني ان شاء الله 
> اميرة بقولك ايه احنا ان شاء الله هنمد لك شوية في الكرسي علشان بقي تظبيط الترشيحات 
> فمعلش بقي هتفضلي معانا شوية و انت اصلا منورانا يا توتةعلي فكرة انا بحبك قوي بجد 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


*و لا يهمك يا حلوة الرابع قاعد علي الدكة والخامس جاي في السكة  أنتي تيجي وقت ما تحبي* 

*نمد ايه .. ماتفقناش علي كده  بس حاضر يا فندم علم و ينفذ و بصراحة  مبسوطة بتواجدي معاكم قوي* 

*بجد يا ريهام أنتي من الناس القليلة الي نقائهم و إخلاصهم واضح زي الشمس في تعاملاتك و ده بيجبر أي إنسان قريب منك علي احترامك و حبك في الله.. ربنا يحبب فيكي خلقه كمان وكمان* 
* *

----------


## Amira

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> يعنى الواحد يسافر اسكندرية كام يوم ارجع الاقيكى هنا وبيحصلك اللى بيحصل ده
> يا بنتى انا مش لاقيه سؤال متسألش اصلا . وما شاء الله حبايبك كتير وعاملين الواجب وزيادة
> انا بدأت الموضوع من اول صفحة لحد مشاركتى الان ردودك جميلة اوى وتلقائية واميرة اللى بتتكلم هنا
> هى بالظبط اميرة اللى بنشوفها فى الحقيقة نفس الكلام وخفة الدم والبساطة
> ندخل بقى على السؤالات
> ليه فى كلام اميرة شوية تشاؤم خصوصا فى موضوع الحب والارتباط ؟
> وايه هى مواصفات فتى احلامك ؟
> ...


*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته* 
*إسكندرية ... آها .. قولتيلي بقي  من لاقي أحبابه يعني* 
*ما انتي لو ماكنتيش سبتيني و سافرتي ماكنش ده حصلي * 
*الحمد لله يا دعاء انك قولتي كده لأني بحس انها ظاهرة صحية ان الواحد يكون بره زي جوا ... خليك علي طبيعتك زي سبرايت كده * 

*نبدأ علي بركة الله* 
*1- مش تشاؤم يا دعاء و الله بس الفكرة ... شوفت جوازات كتير جدا جدا غير ناجحة بالمرة رغم ان بيكون بدايتها حب... حتي الي كان اولها تقليدي بردو غير ناجحة برغم الإستمرارية... و لو قرروا الزوجين عدم الاستمراية بتحصل مهازل... مش قادرة احس اني ممكن اغامر بحاجة زي كده و أبقي أتعست نفسي بإيدي و يأما أخد لقب أو أفضل مستمرية في حياة مش حابة وجودي فيها ... بناء بيت وأسرة ده موضوع كبير قوي محتاج نفكر فيه صح قبل ما ناخد خطوة و نكون مش قدها.. و ساعتها نقول كنتي فين يا لأ لما أنا قولت آه * 

*2- أهم حاجة انه يكون شخص مش نكدي  و لازم عنصر المفاجآة بينا يكون موجود ... بس مش يعملي مفاجآة و ننفصل مثلا  ... و طبعا يكون مهيمن و مسيطر و يقتل بالمرة  خلينا نخلص بقي* 

*3- متصالحة مع نفسي في حد المعقول... بس بلومها كتير * 

*4- المحبة علي قد الفراق ...  تصوري اني مش قادرة أحدد ...أنا أفارق إذا أنا أحب ، و لا ... أنا أحب إذا أنا أفارق..* 

*دعاء خدتيني بأسألتك لمناطق نائية في حياتي ... أشكرك علي اتاحتك الفرصة أني أزورها* 

*أصدق تمنياتي القلبية لكي بالتوفيق و السعادة بحياتك المقبلة إن شاء الله يا جميلة* 
**

----------


## Amira

> بسم الله ماشاء الله 
> بجد بجد الواحد اول مايشوفك بيرتاح... فيكى جاذبيه رقيقه ...بتشدى الواحد ليكى بسم الله ماشاء الله  
> اهو عشان مش تقولى بحسد ولا حاجه هههههههه 
> بجد روعه انتى والردود منتازه منتازه؟؟؟ ممتازه يعنى هههههه 
> سؤال اخير انتى بتقولى بتحبى عصير القصب اوكى والكبايه والكاس وعرفتهم...... 
> فيه محل عصير قصب في الكوربة  
> السؤال ؟ اين هى الكوربه دى؟؟ 
> هل هى منطقه فى مصر؟؟؟؟ ياريت توصفهالى علشان اروح اشرب من عنده 
> اقولك على سر..... انتى دمك شررررربااااات


*كلاكيت تاني مرة ... منورة يا لمسة  من غير حسد * 

*اين تقع في الخارطة الكوربة ... تبقي علي شمال كوبري القبة * 
*الواقع مش هاعرف أوصفلك كويس تعالي أنا هاعزمك و أنتي تدفعي ... بونو؟* 

*أشكرك علي مشاركتك و كلامك الجميل يا قمر *

----------


## osha

> *مقدار التسامح علي قدر الاعتذار عن الغلط... علي فكرة انتي كنتي قولتيلي من قبل ان كلمة "آسف" مهمة عندك انا بحس ان ردود الافعال بتكون أبلغ من مجرد كلمة أعتذار تقال لمجرد الترضية و إنهاء موقف.. وقتها بحس اني قادرة علي التسامح خصوصا لو حسيت و أتأكدت إننا ماشين في الطريق الصح و السوي و ان علاقتنا متآثرتش بالموقف إلي عدي علينا....* 
> 
> *لا أقوي عليه عندما يقترن الخطأ بإهانة لشخصي... زي ما انتي بتقولي لو انا مش غالية عليهم فأنا غالية قوي عند نفسي...*  
> 
> 
> * *




كلام جميل وكلام معقول ماقدرش اقول حاجة عنه 
لكن إيه رأيك في الناس اللي بتعتبر دا قلب أسود؟ وانك شريرة وناقصك تركبي مقشة وتطيري بيها ؟
أرجع اقولك من أمن العقوبة أساء الادب 
حبيبي يا سفير النوايا الحسنة

----------


## Amira

> أميــــــــرة 
> بجد يعني
> انت خطيــــــرة 
> ونفسي أعزمك على 
> فطــــــــيرة 
> 
> شفت الشعر يابنتي  أنا خسارة مادخلش قاعة الشعر 
> ردودك زي العسل
> انما ايه الخيانة بتاعة الكوربة دي؟
> ...


*حبيبي يا عمرو موسي * 
*فعلا خسارة كنتي هاتكتسحي يا حبيتي  في العامي و غيره * 
*هو ده حال الدنيا ناس تشرب مية طرشي و ناس تشرب كاس العالم و أفتري بأفتري بقي* 

*1- أسبانيا... ماعرفش ليه * 

*2- احنا متفقين من البداية انه عفريت يبقي أمنياتي هاتبقي عفاريتي زيه* 
*شخصية واحد: يبقي عندي بيت بجنينة مزروعة و علي مدد الشوف ماشوفش حاجة غير خضرة و مياه * 
*شخصية اتنين: يخدني في جولة سياحية في أسبانيا و إيطاليا و البرازيل و اليونان و جنوب أفريقيا و لندن* 
*شخصية تلاتة: ســـر* 

*عائلية واحد: أشوف والدتي بصحة و عافية*
*عائلية اتنين: كان حصل موقف لـ أحمد أخويا اتمني انه يتجاوزه بقي و كفاية كده * 
*عائلية تلاتة: إننا نفهم معني "صلة الرحم" صح و أشوف بنات العيلة عندنا مستورين في بيوتهم  متتصوريش أنا بقلق عليهم أزاي* 

*وطنية واحد: أتمني اشوف القاهرة بالشكل الي يحببني اني اعيش فيها* 
*وطنية اتنين: إنشاء نظام تعليمي جديد علي أسس إيجابية* 
*وطنية تلاتة: إختفاء الروتين من الهيئات و الوزارات و معاه هايختفي أكيد معانات آلاف من المواطنين "و بدل عبده روتين يبقي فيه .. إنجاز سيد إنجاز" * 

*عالمية فصلة ستة  عموما ماليش في الكلام الكبير لأني مش بعرف اتمني أمنية عالمية و انا مش عارفة احقق الاماني الداخلية... بس ممكن أقول* 
*أمنية عالمية: اتحاد الدول العربية و يبقوا يد واحدة لمواجهة عدو واحد... بدل ما يتحدو و يعملو أغنية* 


*مع تحيات العفريت من أمام بوز المصباح * 

*نديها بقي واحد كاس عالم و صلحه  علشان خاطر عمرو موسي *

----------


## Amira

> *اهلا باميرة القلوب الكرسى منور يا قمر*
> *ومن كتر نورك السحاب خبط ببعضه*
> *وبعز الحر هينزل مطر*
> *والورد من عبيرك اتملى عطر*
> *فى الصوره جميله*
> *وفى الطبع ناديه وخميله*
> *والاسم أميره*
> *تفتكرى ده هوه الخبر*
> *اااااااه يا قمر* 
> ...


*ايه بس الدخلة الجامدة دي يا شحرورة  يا أشعارك* 
*تسلمي يا قمر علي كلامك الجميلة ده ... و قربي و أسالي زي ما تحبي* 

*شوفي بقي* 
*1- ياه كام مرة .. هما المفروض يبقوا كتير و لا أيه  شخصيا شايفة أن الواحد لا يترك اي علاقة تستفحل ليصبح لزاما عليه أن يقول "سوري أو ستوب" إذا كان هو مش حابب العلاقة دي يبقي ليه يوصل الي قدامه انه يعترف له بشئ هو رافضه .. لازم نعمل خطوط حمراء لعلاقتنا علشان مانوصلش لنقطة خلاف زي كدهو مافيش بقي حاجة اسمها نبقي اصحاب و لا الحوار الهابط ده...*

*2- لأ المطبخ مش هوايتي خالص... بس بدخله مجبرأخاك لا بطل * 
*مابعرفش أعمل المسبك بأصنافه و أشكاله ، بالنسبة للبعرف أعمله في الاكل بعمل حاجات خفيفة زي الـ جلاش ، بيتزا ،بطاطس بوريه ، كبدة إسكندراني ... الحاجات الي زي كده ...بس لما الظروف بتحكم عليا في عزومة و لا حاجة بجتهد بصراحة و بتوسع في النشاط* 
*لأ انا الحمد لله مافيش غير آكلات بسيطة جدا الي محبهاش مافتكرش منها غير القلقاس و الفاصوليا سواء بيضاء أو خضراء..* 
*لأ مافيش مرة أضطريت أني آكل حاجة غصب عني ... أصل انا موضوع الغصب ده مايجبش معايا نتيجة أبدا* 

*واضحة و صريحة و اخر تمام اهو يا جميل* 
*أنا أقدر... تشرفيني يا حبيبتي في أي وقت * 
*خالص تحياتي لكي* 
**

----------


## Amira

> استنوووووووووووووووووووووووونى
> انا عاوزة اشرب كأس العالم معاكم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اميرة .. اللى يشرب لوحدة يزور يا اوختشى 
> 
> اذكرينى عند بتاع عصير القصب


*و الي يبص بعينه يعور يا حبيبتي* 
*أذكريني  حبيبي يا بتاع النهر الخالد * 
*تعالي انا مستنياكي و هاتي معاكي الطرنش الي شربنا بيه الكوكتيل  فاكرة* 

*طيب و غلاوتك عندي أول مرة أروح أضرب عصير قصب .. هاخدلك صورة تذكارية مع كاس العالم* 

*لحد ما تيجي و تشوفيه بنفسك يا بوب*

----------


## Amira

> مساء\ صباح الخير يا أميرة
> متابعة معاكوا الموضوع التحفة دة ومتابعة كمان ردودك الجميلة 
> اللى حقيقى شدانى جداً ومستمتعة بيها جداااااا
> فى الحقيقة أول مرة بأشارك فى موضوع كرسى التعارف مع إنى متابعاه من زمان وهو فعلا فكرة متميزة جدا بشكر القائمين عليها كلهم كل الشكر ....
> ما أقدرتش أقاوم نفسى لما لقيت إسمك ضيفة على كرسى التعارف
> وقولت أجرب فيكى وأشارك معاكوا بشوية أسئلة خفيفة كدة على الماشى.... 
> فيما لا يزيد عن سطر واحد ممكن تعرفينا(من أنتِ)...؟؟
> فيما لايزيد برضوا عن سطر واحد ممكن تقولى لنا (من هو)...
> فارس أحلامك طبعاً أو الرجل النموذج بنظرك..؟؟
> ...


*يا مساء الفل و صباح الورد يا جيهان* 
*منوراني و الله و سعيدة أن يكون اول مشاركة ليكي في كرسي التعارف تبقي معايا * 
*أشكرك يا جميلة علي متابعتك و مداخلتك الراقية كعادتك في مواضيعك و مشاركاتك * 

*نيجي بقي للجيم جواب :* 

*1- أنا هويت وانتهيت* 

*2- إنسان متباسط ... يتفهمني و يتقبلني بعيوبي قبل مميزاتي بالإضافة طبعا للحاجات الي قولتها لندي الايام..*

*3- بصراحة  نفسي اعيش الزمن الي كان عايش فيه جدي والد أبويا رحمه الله ... ليه بقي علشان الحكاوي الي سمعتها  من جدتي وبابا عنه...واضح انه كان شخصية اتمنيت اني أعيش في كنفه* 

*4- مكنتش متخيلة إن أمنيتي* *في إننا* *نعزل و نسيب بيتنا القديم ممكن تتحقق...* *بس الحمد لله اتحققت و بشكل مرضي كمان* 

*5- كل ما افتكر انها مش ممكن تتحقق ... بيصعب عليا أني أحرج الأمنية معايا * 

*اسأ**لي يا حبيبتي براحتك ... و تنوريني مرة تانية يا قمر * 
*بجد يا جيهان انا فرحت بمشاركتك جدا جدا* 
*أشكرك علي تمنياتك الطيبة* 
*خالص مودتي و احترامي* 
**

----------


## طائر الشرق

السلام عليكم

طبعا انتى مش هاتعرفينى اصلى متخفى  طبعا مش باتمان   ولا  بروس وين حتى

المهم هاسالك شوية اسالة فى السريع  كده زى الارانب يعنى يا استاذة اميرة

ايه  اول  طموح كان فى حياتك العلمية والدراسية؟؟

ايه اول حلم ليكى فشل؟؟

ايه  اول  عيب اكتشفتيه فى شخصيتك؟؟

ايه احلى حاجة بتحبيها فى نفسك؟؟

ايه اهم شئ عرفتى تحصلى عليه من معارفك؟؟

ايه اهم   ذكرى ليك ايام دراستك؟؟؟

كفاية كده  عشان  مخى وجعنى من التفكير

دمتم بخير جميعا

----------


## Amira

> يا أميرة يا جااااااااااااااامد 
> بسم الله ما شاء الله ردودك جميلة ودمك زى العسل 
> زى ما احنا متعودين منك دايما يا قمر 
> وشوفتى أنا جيبالك ايه معايا ايه 
>  
> أنا قولت تلاقيكى قاعدة من الصبح على الكرسى مكلتيش حاجة
> فجبتلك البيتزا دى مخصوص 
> ولما تخلصى أكل أبقى حلى بالعصير ده
> علشان تمخمخى كده وانتى بتجاوبى على أسئلتى


 
*حبيبي يا رايق أنت  اخيرا حد عبرني بأي لقمة * 
*ربنا مايحرمنيش منك يا أميرة و لا من ذوقك الي بيحرجني * 

*و دلوقتي بعد البيتزا و الذي منه ... ندخل بقي علي الاجابة* 





> 1- لما بيكون عندك وقت فراغ ايه أكتر حاجه تحبى تعمليها فى وقت فراغك ؟


*ممكن أقرأ رواية ... و لو وقت يسمح بالخروج يبقي أحب اروح الملاهي خصوصا لو زهقانة برجع البيت حاجة تانية خالص... * 





> 2- مين أول عضو أو عضوة اتعرفتى عليه فى المنتدى ؟


*أول حد أتعرفت عليه كانت ريهام... قابلتها مع خالتو* 





> 3- ايه هى أكتر حاجه بتزعجك وممكن تخليكى تفقدى أعصابك ؟


*عايزة اقلك خلقي ضيق جدا جدا ... و أقل حاجة ممكن تعصبني و اتنرفز * 





> 4- عندما تواجهى صراع بين القلب والعقل ... ازاى بتقدرى توازنى بينهم ... ومين اللى بيتغلب على التانى القلب أم العقل ؟


*بوازن بينهم بشكل صعب جدا و مرهق ... لكن للأسف دايما قلبي بيغلبني... ممكن يعندو علي بعض شوية و انا الي بضيع يعني وقتها  بس في المجمل القلب غالب* 





> انتهت الاسئلة 
> مع أطيب أمنياتى بالتوفيق 
> وربنا يسعدك حبيبتى وتحققى كل أحلامك


*ربنا يخليكي يا أميرة و دايما كده جايبالي البيتزا و العصير * 
*خالص مودتي و حبي لك* 
**

----------


## Amira

> متااااااااااااابع .. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الاسئلة ..
> 
> 
> ...


*ايه ده احنا فينا من متنقية كمان * 

*منور يا حسن و انا قاعدة اهو مش هاتحرك من مكاني مستنية الأسئلة * 

*رينا يكرمك يا رب ...* 
*لك مني كل التحية و التقدير* 

**

----------


## Amira

> انا ابدأ اسأل س 1 
> ما هو لونك المفضل؟
> س 2 
> ما هو يومك المفضل؟
> س 3 
> ما هى هوايتك المفضلة؟
> س 4 
> ما هو اسوأ موقف؟
> س 5 
> ...


*أهلا يا محمد ... أزيك* 

*1- مش لون محدد بس اميل للألوان الهادية و التقليدية* 

*2- يوم من عمري عشيته سعيدة .. يبقي هو يومي المفضل* 

*3- الحقيقة الوقت بقي سارقنا و مخلينا مش بنفكر في هواية بس زي ما قولت احب أقرأ الروايات و بحب امشي كتير جدا لمسافات طويلة.*

*4- موقف يوم وفاة والدي* 

*5- 5 مارس * 

*كفاية... أوعي تكون من الحركة * 

*نورتني يا فندم* 
**

----------


## Amira

> كلام جميل وكلام معقول ماقدرش اقول حاجة عنه 
> لكن إيه رأيك في الناس اللي بتعتبر دا قلب أسود؟ وانك شريرة وناقصك تركبي مقشة وتطيري بيها ؟
> أرجع اقولك من أمن العقوبة أساء الادب 
> 
> حبيبي يا سفير النوايا الحسنة


*رأي ان لكل إنسان قناعته... و قناعتك أمام قناعة الاخرين و لا أيه * 
*شريرة و ناقصني مقشة ... امممم طيب خلاص يبقي هو عليه المقشة و لو عرف يجيبها يبقي أكيد أنا هاطير * 
*ساعات الأمر بيكون ظاهره إساءة أدب و باطنه يحكي واقع أخر... محتاجين نتريث شوية ....يمكن * 
*هو الانسان إيه غير شوية نوايا حسنة و حاجات تانية فوق بعضيها 
حبيبي يا عمرو موسي بردو 
*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لولولولولولولولولولولولـــــــــــــــــــــىىىىىى  ىىىى


يا عيوني يا اميرة .. نورتي الكرسي 
الله يسعدك يا اختي .. 
كانت عندي اسأله كثيرة اسألها .. وكنت مستنه اليوم دا من زمان .. 
بس اختك ما لها في تطويل البال  ::mazika2::  .. خليت بنات المنتدى يشتغلوا حكواتي
وحكولي عنك كثير كثير كثير .. واكثر المواقف كانت تظهر بساطتك وعفويتك وخفة دمك ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

الله يسعدك دائما يا رب .. 




> متتصوريش أنا بقلق عليهم أزاي


شوفي .. هو انا ما دخلني ولا خرجي 
وحاليا اعتبر ملقوفة .. وادخل في حاجة ما تخصني .. واصلا المفروض ما ادي نصائح في الوقت دا ::$:  

بس ياختي لا تقلقي نفسك كثير على الناس .. والله مو حلو لصحتك ولا لنفسيتك .
ان شاء الله ربنا يقدم الي فيه الخير .. خليها على ربك .
 :Love: 

انا سعيدة ومبسوطة يا اميرة اني اتعرفت عليكِ اكثر هنا ..
شكرا عشان متعتينا باللقاء دا .. الله يسعدك ويحقق لك كل امنياتك .

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[COLOR="Teal"]

عدناااااااااااااااا


ياهلا بلاميرة المتوّجه على قلوب اصدقائها

"بوقين حلوين أهم عشان اسأل براااااااحتى .....  :Icecream: ) "



السؤال الاول :...... سؤالى ادبى

أ-  بوصفك متذوقة جيدة للشعر ..
ياترى ماكتبتيش حاجة كدة تعبرى  فيها عن حاله مرت بك
( قصيدة ..خاطره..نثريات ) اى حاجة يعنى ؟
ولو كان فيه ممكن تقوليهالنا ؟

ب- ياترى اخر مرة زرتى فيها القاعة الادبية كان امتى؟ 
واخر حاجى قرأتيها وعجبتك؟ واخر حاجة قرأتيها ولم تعجبك؟ ... "حته للاحراج ::-s: "


السؤال الثانى :... سؤال مطبخى ..( كل واحد وعلامه بقى  :Icecream: )
بوصفك من الاكيلة ومتذوقى الطعام
اخبارك فى المطبخ اية؟
واحلى حاجة بتعميليها وتحبى تعزمينا عليها؟ ...
" مع تحضير الاسعافات الاولية واهداء كل ضيف لحجز بمستشفى السلام الدولى ..
تحسبا لاى ظروف .... :notme: 

وياريت الوصفة لو سمحتى للأكلة السابق الاجابة عنها؟

السؤال الثالث : ..... سؤالى اجتماعى
بخصوص صاحب النصيب ان شاء الله اللى ربنا كاتبهولك...
بتعتبرى ان امه داعياله عشان انهى صفة حلوة حيلاقيها فيكى؟
وياترى اية الصفة اللى فيكى اللى حتكون امه داعيه عليه انها تكون فى شريكة حياته ...؟
 " عشان يعمل حسابه من دلوقتى بس..... :;):  "


السؤال الرابع : ..... سؤال فاضى


 " عشان تقولى باللى نفسك فيه ... " بس الا انك تدعى عليا ::$: "


كل كرسى وانتى طيبة ... 
ويارب متجمعين على الخير دايما  :f: 

خالص تحياتى  :f2:

----------


## Amira

> السلام عليكم
> 
> طبعا انتى مش هاتعرفينى اصلى متخفى طبعا مش باتمان ولا بروس وين حتى
> 
> المهم هاسالك شوية اسالة فى السريع كده زى الارانب يعنى يا استاذة اميرة
> 
> ايه اول طموح كان فى حياتك العلمية والدراسية؟؟
> 
> ايه اول حلم ليكى فشل؟؟
> ...


*أزاي ماعرفكش .. أنت طائر الشرق ... هالو * 
*أرانب ، فراخ ، كتاكيت ... مش بنخاف يعني * 

*1- الواقع يعني اني ماكنش ليا طموح دراسي ... زي اي طفل علي أيامي "عايز تطلع ايه يا حبيبي... عايز اطلع دكتور"* 

*2- اول حلم ليا فشل كان حلم كل البنات* 

*3- اني قلوقة جدا جدا جدا ..... الحمد لله انك طلبت عيب واحد بس * 

*4- نضافة دماغي ... زي عبد الستار كده * 

*5- حصلت عليهم ... و ده يكفيني* 

*6- أيام دراستي كنت قليلة اوي لأني اشغتلت بعد الثانوي علي طول و المعهد أخدته سنتين بس و كنت بروح علي الامتحانات فقط  لا غير ... فاماليش غير ذكريات الثانوي و مش فاكرة منها غير اني كنت مشاغبة حبتين في الفصل* 

*هو كده عيب التفكير .. بيتعب المخ علي الفاضي * 
*تحياتي لك *

----------


## Amira

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> لولولولولولولولولولولولـــــــــــــــــــــىىىىىى  ىىىى 
> يا عيوني يا اميرة .. نورتي الكرسي 
> الله يسعدك يا اختي .. 
> كانت عندي اسأله كثيرة اسألها .. وكنت مستنه اليوم دا من زمان .. 
> بس اختك ما لها في تطويل البال  .. خليت بنات المنتدى يشتغلوا حكواتي
> وحكولي عنك كثير كثير كثير .. واكثر المواقف كانت تظهر بساطتك وعفويتك وخفة دمك ماشاء الله تبارك الله  
> الله يسعدك دائما يا رب ..  
> ...


*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته يا إيمي * 
*أزيك يا حبيبتي .. عاملة ايه ... يا رب تكوني دايما بخير* 
*يا رب بس تكون الحكاوي الي سمعتيها .. كانت كويسة * 
*ايوة صح .. ربنا يقدم الي فيه الخير  بس القلق ده اصله رفيقي * 
*ربنا يخليكي يا إيمي و أشكرك من قلبي علي مداخلتك الي اسعدتني جدا جدا بجد * 
*مانتحرمش يا قمر * 
*أصدق دعواتي لكي بالسعادة و كل الخير* 
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*منـــــورة ياأمورتى كرسى التعــــــــارف



وبحقيقى والله ... بسم الله ماشاء الله على اسلوبك

وردودك بسيطة جدا لكن فى نفس الوقت موش ممكن 

تخرج إلا من إنسانة واعية وذكية.



ونرجع ياامورتى تانى للأسئـــــلة

اية قرأنية دائما ماتستوقفك ؟



لمـــــن تقدمى ...

كلمة شكـــــــــــر

كلمة عتـــــــاب



يقول هتلـــــر... لاكرامة فى الحب ولا فى الحرب

فمــــــاذا تقول أميــــــرة ؟؟؟



والله يااميرة انا موش عاوزة اللقاء يخلص معاكى

لانى مستمتعة جدا بالأسئلة اللى اتسئلت

ومستمتعة اكتر بالإجابات.

ومتابعة إن شاء الله لكن موش وعد انها تكون

اخر اسئلتى 

انا ماصدقت انك قعدتى على الكرسى

واشوفك بخير دايمـــــــا ...*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

انا اول اما رجعت منن السفر وعرفت بالصدفة انك انتى ضيفة الكرسى ده 

قعدت افكر ممكن اسال ايه وبصراحة حسيتك انسانة صريحة وواضحة وكتاب مفتوح من وجهة نظرى فمعرفتش اسال ايه 

بس ده مش يمنع انى اتابع كرسيك ولو جه على بالى سؤال اكيد هسال 

وانا مش بعرف اقول كلام حلو بس بيبان من تعاملى يارب يكون تعاملى معاكى مبين معزتك عندى

نورتى يا اميرة وانا هرجع تانى عشان اكمل 

تسلم ايدك يا بوكى ع الاختيارت الحلوة

----------


## Amira

> [color="Teal"]
> 
> عدناااااااااااااااا ...ياهلا بلاميرة المتوّجه على قلوب اصدقائها
> 
> "بوقين حلوين أهم عشان اسأل براااااااحتى ..... ) "
> 
> السؤال الاول :...... سؤالى ادبى
> أ- بوصفك متذوقة جيدة للشعر ..
> ياترى ماكتبتيش حاجة كدة تعبرى فيها عن حاله مرت بك
> ...


 
*أعتبر البوقين دول ريشوة يعني و لا إيه * 
*أنت تسال علي طول يا حسن لأنك أخ عزيز فعلا علينا جميعا * 

*نبدأ علي البركة* 
*ج أ/ في الواقع لأ ماكتبتش حاجة خالص* 
*ج ب/ زرتها قريب جداا* 
*و أخر موضوع قراته و عجبني كان أسمه أوهام الحب لجيهان محمد علي في قاعة الخواطر* 
*و أخر حاجة قرأتها و لم تعجبني كتير بصراحة بس هاقول الموضوع الي شاركت فيه و كان اسمه "حبيبي" و في قاعة الخواطر* 
*انا حاسة فيه قلة من الناس الي بتنزل مواضيع في قاعة الخواطر لو جالها هاتف مثلا إنها تقفل الشباك و لا تفتحه ... هايكتبوا خاطرة عن الهاتف ده * 
*حسن شوفتني و انا محروجة * 




> السؤال الثانى :... سؤال مطبخى ..( كل واحد وعلامه بقى )
> بوصفك من الاكيلة ومتذوقى الطعام أخبارك فى المطبخ اية؟
> واحلى حاجة بتعميليها وتحبى تعزمينا عليها؟ ...
> " مع تحضير الاسعافات الاولية واهداء كل ضيف لحجز بمستشفى السلام الدولى ..
> تحسبا لاى ظروف ....


*لأ بلاش السلام الدولي ... انت عايز تخرب بيتي .... ماله حلاق الصحة * 
*أخباري ... بعافية شوية  ماليش في المسبك و الاكلات الكبيرة يعني * 
*انا بعرف أعمل اصناف جانبية ماتنفعش تبقي في عزومة بقي و منظر زي الجلاش و البوريه و السلطات و الشوربة* 
*بعمل البطاطس البوريه... و الناس بتقول حلوة يعني * 
*الطريقة بقي ... صلي علي النبي* 
*المكونات:-* 
*كام حبة بطاطس ، بصلة كبيرة ، كوباية لبن ، قطعة زبدة "كل واحد و نظره يعني" ، و بهارات بقي و الذي منه* 
*و الحشو: لحمة عصاج / زيتون أخضر / جبنة رومي / فلفل أخضر* 
*الطريقة :-* 
*نسلق البطاطس سلقا جيدا و في طاسة نحط السمنة و عليها البصلة بعد ما نقطعها صغير ونقلب لحد ما يدوب تدبل كده* 
*و نهرس البطاطس مع اللبن مع البصلة و تبقي العجينة متماسكة شوية و نجيب الصينية و ندهنها سمنة و نرمي راق بطاطس و في النص الحشو و عليه الجبنة الرومي و نحط الوش التاني للبطاطس وندهن وشها بقشطة مضروبة بالبيض هتلاقيها بتلمع كده و محمرة بعد ما نطلعها من الفرن* 
*علي فكرة البهارات و التوابل نحطها في اي مرحلة انتم عايزينها انا بحطها لما بفتكرها عموما* 
*بس تراعو الملح مايبقاش كتير علشان الجبنة و العصاج طبعا مملح .... * 

*و أدعيلي بقي ... أو علي حسب ماتطلع معاكم بقي * 

*جاية تاني فورا*

----------


## Amira

> [color="Teal"]السؤال الثالث : ..... سؤالى اجتماعى
> 
> بخصوص صاحب النصيب ان شاء الله اللى ربنا كاتبهولك...
> بتعتبرى ان امه داعياله عشان انهى صفة حلوة حيلاقيها فيكى؟
> وياترى اية الصفة اللى فيكى اللى حتكون امه داعيه عليه انها تكون فى شريكة حياته ...؟
> " عشان يعمل حسابه من دلوقتى بس..... "


 
*يا سؤلاتك يا حسن * 
*دعياله لمجرد اني اتحفته بموافقتي عليه * 
*فكرتني بالمسرحية الي قالوا فيها "أنت الي أمك داعية عليك يا عزعوز"  بس ممكن أقول اني خلقي ضيق جدا و بتعصب بسرعة ...* 
*و يا ريت يعمل حسابه كويس لأنه هايلاقي كتير غير كده  خير ربنا كتير يعني* 




> [color="Teal"]السؤال الرابع : ..... سؤال فاضى
> 
> " عشان تقولى باللى نفسك فيه ... " بس الا انك تدعى عليا"


*دايما بقول انا لو جاتالي فرصة اني أتكلم ... هاتكلم و أتكلم و كمان اتكلم و اقول كل الي في نفسي... لكن للاسف لما تيجي الفرصة احس ان الكلام و الأفكار بتهرب مني... بحتاج أتكلم و اكيد كلنا بنحتاج نتكلم...اسمعوا معايا الأغنية دي* 

[imeem]cs39B_6O1D[/imeem] 



> كل كرسى وانتى طيبة ... 
> ويارب متجمعين على الخير دايما 
> خالص تحياتى


*أنا سعيدة جدا جدا بأسالتك وبمشاركتك و اني اتعرفت علي عائلة جميلة بجد زي عائلتك يا حسن* 
*يارب كل لحظة و احنا كلنا بخير * 
*خالص تمنياتي الطيبة لك بكل الخير أخي الكريم* 
**

----------


## Amira

> *منـــــورة ياأمورتى كرسى التعــــــــارف*
> 
> **
> 
> *وبحقيقى والله ... بسم الله ماشاء الله على اسلوبك*
> 
> *وردودك بسيطة جدا لكن فى نفس الوقت موش ممكن* 
> 
> *تخرج إلا من إنسانة واعية وذكية.*
> ...


*ده نورك يا حبيبتي * 
*بجد بجد لقد أتحرجت * 
*كلامك ده غالي أوي بالنسبة ليا يا لولي  و له وقع جميل جدا في نفسي أشكرك من قلبي عليه* 

*نيجي للإجابات ...* 
*1- سورة الضحي* 



> بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ وَالضُّحَى (1) وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى (2) مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى (3) وَلَلْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَّكَ مِنَ الْأُولَى (4) وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَى (5) أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيمًا فَآوَى (6) وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالًّا فَهَدَى (7) وَوَجَدَكَ عَائِلًا فَأَغْنَى (8) فَأَمَّا الْيَتِيمَ فَلَا تَقْهَرْ (9) وَأَمَّا السَّائِلَ فَلَا تَنْهَرْ (10) وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ (11)صدق الله العظيم.



*فيه آيات كثيرة بتخليني أبكي فيها و بقرأها بس السورة دي برددها كتير و بحسها قوي قوي من جوايا و خصوصا من بداية  أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيمًا فَآوَى ... و الله بتأثر فيا بشكل * 

*2- كلمة شكر أوجهها لكل من أصدقني قولا و فعلا.* 
*كلمة عتاب أوجهها لكل من تسول له نفسه بترديد الاخبار و الشائعات و الكلام الي مالوش لزمة يعني* 

*3- أنا مع الي قال ... أصون كرامتي من أجل حبي * 

*و الله ...أنا كمان مستمتعة معاكم جدا و بكل المداخلات بس هو كده اوقاتنا الحلوة بتمر بسرعة * 
*و الحمد لله إن تواجدنا مش مرتبط بموضوع واحد ... مرتبط بتواجدنا الدائم في المنتدي و بعلاقتنا الودية الصادقة بينا جميعا...* 

*علي فكرة يا هانم انتي بتاخدي عقلي بصور عباد الشمس مع الـ لولي الي بتضفيهافي مشاركاتك * *ذوقك يجنن بجد... ما شاء الله* 

*لولي ماتحرمش منك ..و إن شاء الله نتقابل دايما علي خير يا حبيبتي* 
**

----------


## Amira

> انا اول اما رجعت منن السفر وعرفت بالصدفة انك انتى ضيفة الكرسى ده 
> 
> قعدت افكر ممكن اسال ايه وبصراحة حسيتك انسانة صريحة وواضحة وكتاب مفتوح من وجهة نظرى فمعرفتش اسال ايه 
> 
> بس ده مش يمنع انى اتابع كرسيك ولو جه على بالى سؤال اكيد هسال 
> 
> وانا مش بعرف اقول كلام حلو بس بيبان من تعاملى يارب يكون تعاملى معاكى مبين معزتك عندى
> 
> نورتى يا اميرة وانا هرجع تانى عشان اكمل 
> ...


*أنتي لسة فاكرة يا هانم * 
*عموما يا ميرا انا لو اعرف ان قعدتي علي الكرسي كانت هاتخليكي تشاركي ... كنت وافقت من زمان* 
*يا رب يكون الكتاب عجبك بس * 
*انا يكفيني مشاركتك دي تغني عن اي سؤال* 
*انتي تنوري دايما أي مكان تتواجدي فيه يا حبيبتي * 
*أشكرك علي اهتمامك يا قمر* 
**

----------


## Amira

> اميرة بقولك ايه احنا ان شاء الله هنمد لك شوية في الكرسي علشان بقي تظبيط الترشيحات 
> 
> 
> 
> فمعلش بقي هتفضلي معانا شوية و انت اصلا منورانا يا توتة


*ريهام معلش جدت ظروف في الشغل هاتخليني صعب عليا اتابع اسبوع كمان * 
*كفاية نور لحد كده و هابعتلك الفاتورة ...  و خلينا زي ما قولتي نهايتنا يوم الأثنين زي ما كان مقرر* 
*و اشكرك من قلبي علي الفرصة دي الي خلتني اشوف حاجات كتير كنت تايهة عنها* 
*خالص محبتي لك دائما* 
**

----------


## boukybouky

> *ريهام معلش جدت ظروف في الشغل هاتخليني صعب عليا اتابع اسبوع كمان * 
> *كفاية نور لحد كده و هابعتلك الفاتورة ...  و خلينا زي ما قولتي نهايتنا يوم الأثنين زي ما كان مقرر* 
> *و اشكرك من قلبي علي الفرصة دي الي خلتني اشوف حاجات كتير كنت تايهة عنها* 
> *خالص محبتي لك دائما* 
> **


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ماشي يا أميرة خليها علينا احنا المرة ديه  :: 

بجد انا سعيدة جداً بالوقت الجميل اللي قضيناه معاكي علي الكرسي

وحقيقي الف شكر لتواجدك معنا و بجد  ردودك كانت رائعة زيك يا توتة  :Love: 

و يا رب مش نكون اثقلنا عليكي 

*********

و انتظرونا و ضيف جديد علي كرسي التعارف تقدمه لكم أم أحمد

في رعاية الله،،،

----------

